# OKCpedia > Restaurants & Bars >  Jack in the Box

## Jack

I've heard rumors that Jack in the Box (a great burger joint) is returning to OKC.  Anyone know when?

----------


## MadMonk

I remember them when they were on 23rd St.  Didn't they close down after repeated health-related "issues"?  Its been a while so my memory is fuzzy.

----------


## Jack

Yeah, they closed because of an E. Coli outbreak in their undercooked food.   But, I've heard since that they're thinking about re-entering this market.

----------


## MadMonk

I think that'll be a tough sell.  People have a long memory when it comes to that sort of thing - even if its a little fuzzy like mine.

----------


## The Old Downtown Guy

> I've heard rumors that Jack in the Box (a great burger joint) is returning to OKC.  Anyone know when?


I would suggest that you take a look at your use of the word "great" in the context of describing the offerings at a Jack In The Box.  I also think that "joint" usually has some inference of charm and quaintness when used in the description of a place to eat.  

If they are coming, I hope they don't plop their store down in a location that could be well used by an establishement that sells actual food.

----------


## escan

I have to agree with Jack on this one...and I'm not much of a chain or fast food fan.  I remember the whole "E Coli debacle", yet still eat there every time we go to Texas.  Yum!

----------


## Patrick

I agree.  I think they're better than any McDonalds around.   Although, landing Jack in the Box isn't something to celebrate.

----------


## HOT ROD

The first e-coli happened here in the Seattle area, yet no stores closed!

Im not sure why OK gets so "jumpy" when things happen. Yes, it happened but nothing closed down here. Why did Jack leave OKC to begin with?

----------


## metro

yes, i posted this info almost a year ago. they are finalizing their site selections currently.

Mods can we merge the two Jack in the Box threads?

----------


## Intrepid

The Arby's location in Moore used to be a Jack In the Box.  I really do not recall eating there when I was younger.  

I just remember the joke that they were serving kangaroo meat as to why they closed down.  LOL

----------


## chrisok

> Although, landing Jack in the Box isn't something to celebrate.



Heck, I'd celebrate it. It's without a doubt my favorite fast food place. I've even driven to Ada a few times just to get an Ultimate Bacon Cheeseburger.

----------


## writerranger

I love that sandwich (with probably 10,000 grams of fat), that has Canadian bacon, ham, swiss cheese and everything else that clogs the arteries. But wow, that's a good little sandwich. McDonald's can't touch Jack In The Box in my opinion. Though, I would agree with those that say it's nothing to "celebrate" per se. But, I am hungry now with no way for a JITB fix. Seriously, that's one good sandwich.

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

I don't care what anyone else thinks but I'm definately celebrating if Jack in the Box comes here. It's way better than McDonald's or just about everything else in my opinion (well except White Castles or some true coney joint, but that's a different story). I'd like some now.

Now, I understand that JITB isn't a "high end" resturant that "enhances" a city like OKC and makes people want to visit and can understand that line of reasoning, but it is a different choice for that late night crave (That is if it's going to be open 24 hours like they should be).

----------


## BDP

I think it's official: Jack In The Box is better than McDonald's. Way to go Jack!  :Wink:

----------


## fromdust

> I would suggest that you take a look at your use of the word "great" in the context of describing the offerings at a Jack In The Box.



i agree. jack in the box not very good. it ranks only a hair above mcdonalds.

----------


## ibda12u

2 Words,
Fried Tacos

----------


## Pete

When I first moved to California, I always preferred Carl's Jr. to Jack-in-the-Crack (Gag-in-the-bag, Jack-in-the-crotch, etc., etc.).

Carl's doesn't seem to be doing very well there and I suspect it's due to taking over all the old Hardee's locations and not really doing much to them.

The Carl's out here are generally clean, bright and have some a nice salad bar and are certainly nicer than Jack.


I suspect if you guys had ready access to Jack you'd grow tired of it pretty quickly.

----------


## cedbled

any new news on this yet??? i'm sorry, but this topic is VERY serious business to me.... i appreciate any recent developments on this

----------


## cedbled

Hey, for those of you that like the fried tacos, I want you to know that there are 2 Burger Kings in Metro OKC that do serve their version of them.

I know there really is no comparison, but I'll list the locations anyway:
N.W. 23rd & Meridian
I-40 & Meridian 

Apparently these 2 are under different ownership than all of the others

----------


## metro

Actually they are not under different ownership but my guess is that there is a larger hispanic population in those areas, seems to me that there is, that they would change their menu up a bit.

----------


## Jack

> When I first moved to California, I always preferred Carl's Jr. to Jack-in-the-Crack (Gag-in-the-bag, Jack-in-the-crotch, etc., etc.).
> 
> Carl's doesn't seem to be doing very well there and I suspect it's due to taking over all the old Hardee's locations and not really doing much to them.
> 
> The Carl's out here are generally clean, bright and have some a nice salad bar and are certainly nicer than Jack.
> 
> 
> I suspect if you guys had ready access to Jack you'd grow tired of it pretty quickly.


Hey, hey, hey.  Watch it bud.

----------


## Jack

> Hey, for those of you that like the fried tacos, I want you to know that there are 2 Burger Kings in Metro OKC that do serve their version of them.
> 
> I know there really is no comparison, but I'll list the locations anyway:
> N.W. 23rd & Meridian
> I-40 & Meridian 
> 
> Apparently these 2 are under different ownership than all of the others


Jack in the Box ought to move into the old BK locations.

----------


## sweetdaisy

> I suspect if you guys had ready access to Jack you'd grow tired of it pretty quickly.


There was a "Jack in the Crack" right around the corner from my place in Dallas and I ate there quite often.  LOVE Jack in the Box!  They have (had?) yummy eggrolls, too!  That's a place with enough variety in their menu to never tire of it!  (Though I wouldn't eat it every day.)

----------


## cedbled

Jack In The Box

----------


## JOHNINSOKC

Aaaaaawwwwweeeeessssoooooommmmeeeeeee!!!!! :Smile:

----------


## xd0nn4x

Theres one in Ada  :Smile:  i use to live near it

----------


## Midtowner

This is good?

----------


## Easy180

**Area Coaches oversee 8 to 15 restaurants within a designated area.**

It is one of the better fast food joints out there...Best thing about it is we may get to see more of their commercials...Now those are pretty funny

----------


## xd0nn4x

They need a diary queen here! that would be better news seeing the heat.

----------


## okclee

EXCELLENT!!  more fast food for Okc "the fast food capitol"

----------


## tuck

Totally agree!

----------


## metro

Wow, this was announced more than 2 years ago and is just now coming to fruition. Oh well, as someone said, it's one of the better fast food chains.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> Jack In The Box


Is the job market THAT bad that you're looking on Jack's website?

Know anything about Windows 2003 servers? I've got a MUCH better offer for you  :Wink:

----------


## ouguy23

I love Jack in the Box and I'm glad we are finally getting them back!  :Congrats:

----------


## Misty

> **Area Coaches oversee 8 to 15 restaurants within a designated area.**
> 
> It is one of the better fast food joints out there...Best thing about it is we may get to see more of their commercials...Now those are pretty funny


No kidding, do you remember the Meaty Cheesy Boys?  "_ultimate cheese burger....it's just a buck 99"_

----------


## Dave Cook

You just can't beat life here in America, can ya?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Yeah for fat food.

----------


## Midtowner

I will only shop there when they guarantee their "meat patties" are 100% feces free.

----------


## bombermwc

Won't get me there for anything. All I have to do is walk in one and I get nauseated.

----------


## Luke

Yeah, what's the deal with Dairy Queen?  Every mile or so you find one in Texas and then there are only two in the whole state of Oklahoma?  Sometimes a Blizzard is just what I'm looking for!

----------


## Easy180

> I will only shop there when they guarantee their "meat patties" are 100% feces free.


You lose all the charcoal flavoring that way mid

----------


## JWil

> Yeah, what's the deal with Dairy Queen?  Every mile or so you find one in Texas and then there are only two in the whole state of Oklahoma?  Sometimes a Blizzard is just what I'm looking for!


B-R-A-U-M-S. They don't have near the lock on the market in Texas as they do in Oklahoma. They nuked the OKC DQs in the late 90s. 

I still miss the one in Stillwater.

I love my Blizzards, but Jack coming to OKC is OUTSTANDING news. Great food for a FF joint.

----------


## John

It's a great spot for a late night snack when you don't want to head over to Bobo's.

----------


## bigjkt405

I've often wondered what it would take to open a J-I-B here......  I even checked into the vacant Burger King/Shell at I-35 and 23rd street......

----------


## metro

> Yeah, what's the deal with Dairy Queen?  Every mile or so you find one in Texas and then there are only two in the whole state of Oklahoma?  Sometimes a Blizzard is just what I'm looking for!


Actually they had them here in the metro as recently as a year or so ago. As someone said, Braums really had the market cornered here since Braums started here. DQ started in Texas, hence why they are so popular there. The same thing with Whataburgers down there.

----------


## cedbled

> Is the job market THAT bad that you're looking on Jack's website?
> 
> Know anything about Windows 2003 servers? I've got a MUCH better offer for you


Actually sir even though I am the JITB fiend, my wife is the one looking for a job.
And actually she opened an email she received from monster.com, and that was one of the jobs randomly listed there.

So, of course she told me, and then I posted it.....

It's funny you mention Windows 2003 servers, as I am the Senior Tech for an Educational Software company here in OKC (our company's sponsorship is shown posted on a billboard at the bricktown ballpark) (left outfield).


I met my wife when we both worked as techs at Cox, so she also has experience with all Windows\Mac OSes and some flavors of Linux.
You hiring? If so, Im serious, PM me.

----------


## russellc

About there not being Dairy Queens in OK, my mom works at the oklahoma restaraunt supply company, and she heard that some guy in Texas owns the rights to Dairy Queen in OK. He did not take maintain his stores, and he didn't do quality control on anything, and that is why most of them closed.

----------


## okclee

> About there not being Dairy Queens in OK, my mom works at the oklahoma restaraunt supply company, and she heard that some guy in Texas owns the rights to Dairy Queen in OK. He did not take maintain his stores, and he didn't do quality control on anything, and that is why most of them closed.



I believe that more than the Braum's theory. The last year or so that DQ was in Okc I thought they were dirty inside and out.

----------


## OkieKAS

We still have a Dairy Queen in Chickasha.

Sonic, Arby's, McD, Taco Bell, Taco Mayo, KFC.......

NOW....if we could only have our WENDY'S back!

I would gladly trade you Tuesday for a Wendy's burger Today!

----------


## Misty

YouTube - Meaty Cheesy Boys Music Video Jack In The Box Commercial

Check it out............

----------


## Easy180

> I believe that more than the Braum's theory. The last year or so that DQ was in Okc I thought they were dirty inside and out.


I believe there was actually a walking talking dead guy running the store on 59th & Western

I still remember that dude...Always put a cover over his car every day when he was working

----------


## Luke

lol

----------


## Doug Loudenback

Where's the DQ in Chickasha, OkieKAS? My wife freaks out because she can't get her DQ anymore around here! Might just have to drive down ... but she can drop me off at that great onion burger place that's been around forever! Best fried onion burgers I ever et!  :Smile:

----------


## OkieKAS

Oh yeah nothing surpasses J & W Grill!

The DQ  (720 Choctaw - right side) is just right on down the street from J & W Grill. (501 Choctaw - left side ) It has been there forever, too.

Some mighty good soft ice cream, but their ice cream cakes I can do w/o. 

Another super great lil joint to grab a good bite is Roundup Cafe, which is right on down the street on the Left on Choctaw. I always call it Cowboy's. They have a sweet western motif. Great food for the buck. Even FROG LEGS! Watchouuuuut!

Always proud to have the big city folks down fer a bite and a holler!

J & W is open late on Thursday nights, too.

--Kathy

----------


## adaniel

> Actually they had them here in the metro as recently as a year or so ago. As someone said, Braums really had the market cornered here since Braums started here. DQ started in Texas, hence why they are so popular there. The same thing with Whataburgers down there.


Actually there really aren't that many DQ's in Texas anymore, courtesy to another OKC based fast food chain (that would be SONIC). There are still some that are holding on. Theres only one in Plano that serves a city of 250k and is routinley packed. I heard theyre trying to make a comeback, but with SONIC having a hold on most of TX and OK I'd say get your blizzard while you can because they will probably be extinct everywhere south of Kansas in about 10 years. 

I agree with most of the comments that while the food was tasty the stores were unsightly. If you go there stick to the drive through.

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

There's a DQ in Clinton as well as one up I-35 on the way to Whichita...  And just because Monster. com says there's a listing in OKlahoma City for a J-I-T-B, it does not really mean that they are coming. It's probably more to get you to the one in Ada or Ardmore.

----------


## Luke

A listing in OKC for a job in Ada or Ardmore?  A commute to a minimum wage job?

----------


## Easy180

> There's a DQ in Clinton as well as one up I-35 on the way to Whichita...  And just because Monster. com says there's a listing in OKlahoma City for a J-I-T-B, it does not really mean that they are coming. It's probably more to get you to the one in Ada or Ardmore.


That may be true Gato, but the job description says they are typically over 8 to 15 restaurants

**Area Coaches oversee 8 to 15 restaurants within a designated area.**

----------


## okcpulse

Ummm, folks there is a DQ in Edmond on 2ns Street.  Did you miss that?

----------


## fromdust

ummm... gross. then again im not really into fast food. anywho, theres a jib and dq in durant

----------


## chrisok

> There's a DQ in Clinton as well as one up I-35 on the way to Whichita...  And just because Monster. com says there's a listing in OKlahoma City for a J-I-T-B, it does not really mean that they are coming. It's probably more to get you to the one in Ada or Ardmore.



The ad said the job paid 80k. I doubt that it's just for the Ada, Ardmore, and Durant locations.

It sounds pretty promising to me that JITB is making its grand reappearance.   


 :Welcome55:    BACK

----------


## John

> Ummm, folks there is a DQ in Edmond on 2ns Street.  Did you miss that?


There used to be one...

McAllister's Deli has occupied that location for a while now.

Unless you're thinking of Freddie's Frozen Custard who has signage similar to some DQ's.

----------


## Millie

Doesn't Jack in the Box own Qdoba?  Could that be what the ad was referring to?

----------


## tuck

Yes Jack In The Box does own Qdoba...you might be right but I don't see Qboba opening in Ada or Ardmore.

----------


## metro

I'm sure it is probably JITB coming to OKC. They announced almost two years ago they were coming to OKC. I'm sure for some odd reason it's taken longer than they thought but maybe now they are finally deciding to act upon it.

okcpulse, as someone said, the one on 2nd street in Edmond went out a year or two ago. So did the one on May and 39th at roughly the same time. I think those were the last two left in the metro before they pulled out.

----------


## hipsterdoofus

I've never been impressed with Jack in the Box - they seem to not be able to decide what kind of food they want to server and just decide to server every kind they can think of - plus that whole health scare thing years back totally put me off of them.

----------


## okcpulse

I've been away from OKC for too long.

----------


## AFCM

> I've never been impressed with Jack in the Box - they seem to not be able to decide what kind of food they want to server and just decide to server every kind they can think of - plus that whole health scare thing years back totally put me off of them.


Does anyone remember the El Chico/Hepatitis scare about 15 years ago?  I remember eating there after a Little League game one evening, and a week later I was being hauled off to the doctor to get a shot in my butt.  Not fun.

I vaguely remember the Jack in the Box food scare.  I also remember Food Lion going down for something similar, but I was too young to care about the details back then.  I think they were bleaching and repackaging old meat or something like that.

----------


## xd0nn4x

theres a DQ in tishimingo too! but they didnt take credit cards  :Frown:  and i only got a banana split

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> I met my wife when we both worked as techs at Cox, so she also has experience with all Windows\Mac OSes and some flavors of Linux.
> You hiring? If so, Im serious, PM me.


Is your PM turned off?

----------


## cedbled

> Is your PM turned off?


I'm sorry, I don't think I had ever gotten that enabled from the looks of the FAQ.
This was the first time I needed to use that, and I assumed (we know what that does...) that  it was enabled by default.

I am e-mailing the Mods now, so that they can turn it on for me.
In the meanwhile, feel free to contact me via cedbled@yahoo.com

I am eager to hear more from you.

----------


## russellc

Braum's is the reason there aren't many Baskin Robbins in the state, not DQ.  Sonic's soft serve competes more with DQ.

----------


## rugbybrado

> The ad said the job paid 80k. I doubt that it's just for the Ada, Ardmore, and Durant locations.


Really? 

80k?

Why did i ever bother going to college then??

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> Really? 
> 
> 80k?
> 
> Why did i ever bother going to college then??


Cheap beer and the Greeks?

----------


## MadMonk

College isn't the only way to $.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> College isn't the only way to $.


Yeah, but pimpin' aint easy.

----------


## Easy180

> College isn't the only way to $.


Tell me about it...Wife only did around 40 hours of college and she makes almost double what I make

Thank god I'm so good looking or I could be in trouble

----------


## John

It did say a college degree is a requirement.

----------


## rugbybrado

> Cheap beer and the Greeks?


I do miss the 5 dollar drowns at Joes, then the 5 dollar drowns at Dirtys, then the 5 dollar drowns at copper penny, and lets not forget the girls....

----------


## xd0nn4x

mmm coors.

----------


## FlounderinDC

I would kill for a DQ. When I was just a lower case G growin up in Blackwell, America it was the biggest treat to go to DQ. 

Last year I went to one in Rhome, Texas and it was just like I had remembered.

----------


## OUman

> Cheap beer and the Greeks?


More like cheap beer and the _girls._ HAHA, j/k.

Anyway, a freind of mine says he's heard horror stories about JITB. Then again, I guess any fast food chain's up for grabs in that category with all the recent Taco Whatever's coming into the picture for food problems.

----------


## oSutrooper

I went to that site and didn't see anything did I miss out?????

----------


## rx7guy

Heh havent been to a JIB in about 10 years, will be great!

----------


## Turanacus

gross, i can't believe Jack in the Box creates excitement.

----------


## DirtyPillows

Does anyone know if there is going to be a Jack in the Box here in OKC anytime in the near future?

----------


## thecoolest

I hope so! I looooooove it! I'm from California and I desperately miss their Ultimate Cheeseburgers and greasy tacos!

----------


## tburn

I remember there was one at NW 23rd & I-44 (where the Arby's is now) when I was a kid - in the 70's.  Haven't heard anything about them making another appearance...

----------


## Lord Helmet

There used to be several here in the 70's...but there was a food poisoning thing caused them to close up here IIRC.

----------


## metro

> I remember there was one at NW 23rd & I-44 (where the Arby's is now) when I was a kid - in the 70's.  Haven't heard anything about them making another appearance...


http://www.okctalk.com/okc-metro-are...of-inside.html

I imagine this fell apart by now though; that is if it was ever anything in the first place.

----------


## mireaux

i think the closest one to okc would be in ada. the really only good thing they have is salads, their sirloin burgers are drenched in sodium, and if you go there late at night-sometimes its impossible to get a shake, cause they like to turn off their shake machine. sometimes their tacos are good too...but taco mayo has them beat by leaps and bounds.

----------


## MsDarkstar

There's one in Ardmore, too.  The food at that location is decent enough.

----------


## Jon27

I believe the original posters question was, will there be any in the future.  Not where are they in Oklahoma, or where were they in the past.  I'd be interested to know this also.

----------


## mireaux

> I believe the original posters question was, will there be any in the future.  Not where are they in Oklahoma, or where were they in the past.  I'd be interested to know this also.


to truly get that answer, one only needs to email the folks at THIS website

Jack in the Box

----------


## SoonerDave

There used to be a bunch of Jack in the Box restaurants in OKC. Most, if not all, of them were shut down and converted into what are now Arby's Roast Beef shops. The Arby's at SW 59th and Penn is one such example that comes to mind...

----------


## possumfritter

Back in the 60's the best thing about Jack-In-The-Box was the deep fried tacos!

I'd rather see a Der Wienerschnitzel in OKC. OKC NEEDS a good hot dog!

----------


## SoonerDave

> Back in the 60's the best thing about Jack-In-The-Box was the deep fried tacos!
> 
> I'd rather see a Der Wienerschnitzel in OKC. OKC NEEDS a good hot dog!


Der Wienerschnitzel tried the Del City area about three years ago or thereabouts, knocking down a *reallly* old-style former Arby's location and putting up a new building....and I think they were in business six months before shutting down. The place became a Starbucks...which was closed late last year.

----------


## GWB

> Back in the 60's the best thing about Jack-In-The-Box was the deep fried tacos!


Still is.  I love em!

----------


## jc74

From what I've heard from a MWC planner, the Jack in the Box will be located on 29th St across from Tinker.

----------


## Jesseda

so thre is going to be a jack in the box in the metro soon? across from tinker?

----------


## Jesseda

if jack in the box comes please bring in-n-out burger

----------


## Matt

> if jack in the box comes please bring in-n-out burger


Don't hold your breath.

----------


## mireaux

> Der Wienerschnitzel tried the Del City area about three years ago or thereabouts, knocking down a *reallly* old-style former Arby's location and putting up a new building....and I think they were in business six months before shutting down. The place became a Starbucks...which was closed late last year.


you sure weinerschnitzel knocked down an old arbys location? i couldve sworn it was a chinese restaurant called "New China"?

(btw, how many times have i run across chinese restaurants called "new china"??, youd think they could be a little more creative with coming up with more diversified names, oh well)

----------


## andimthomas

Yumm breakfast burritos.

----------


## OKC Heel

> Der Wienerschnitzel tried the Del City area about three years ago or thereabouts, knocking down a *reallly* old-style former Arby's location and putting up a new building....and I think they were in business six months before shutting down. The place became a Starbucks...which was closed late last year.


It was there much longer than that as i recall. I ate there frequently. It was just in a terrible location. I can't think of a worse place to introduce a new chain to an area.

----------


## Jesseda

i told my parents about wienerschnitizel and they said right  away where ( they use to live in cali and loved ws) i cant beleive i didnthere about it in midwest city, but i live in moore last time i went to midwest city was about 2 years or so ago

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

> ...OKC NEEDS a good hot dog!...


That's why one goes to Freddie's

----------


## possumfritter

El Gato,

Where is Freddies? I sure hope it's not that place downtown OKC!

----------


## possumfritter

Jesseda,

California is where I lived too and I used to go to Der Wienerschnitzel almost every day between college classes. Directly across the street from the campus was a DW on one corner, a Taco Bell on another corner, and a Jack-in-the-Box on the other corner, next to a gas station that was selling gas for .28 a gal for hi-test. Best I can remember, Taco Bell was .19, I think burgers were .23, and DW was .27. Back then, late 60's, Jack would sell 10 tacos for a buck...which was very popular down along the beach where all the hippies lived :-)

----------


## kbsooner

Seriously, another freaking fast food restaurant???  I'm so sick of this.  I think the City of Moore really should consider a moratorium of fast food establishments in Moore.  On either side of I-35 within a half mile of 19th, there are 16, 16!, fast food eateries.

City Bites, Taco Bell, Braums, Whataburger, Arby's, Sonic, Taco Mayo, Panda Express, Freddy's, Carl's Jr., Chick-Fil-A, Burger King, Subway, Quizno's, and TWO freaking McDonald's.

Yes Jack in the Box is EXACTLY what we need!!!!

----------


## fromdust

careful, youre going to ruffle the feathers of the jack in the box lovers on this board.

----------


## kbsooner

I really have nothing against Jack in the Box, I just think a 17th fast food restaraunt in a 1 mile radius is getting ridiculous.

----------


## Jesseda

how dare you talk bad about jack in the box you really ruffled my feathers, how dare you!!! I say good day good day to you!!!!!! we do need another fried greasy place, i mean common we need one ast food place for ea day of the month, so we will never get bored with the same old fast food

----------


## metro

Especially since it is the only Jack In the Box in the OKC Metro area and many people have been waiting for it to return to the metro for decades. Do you not realize as silly as it is, it will be an economic boon to the City of Moore, at least until they build more locations?

----------


## craigbanks

Where is this going to be located and when?

----------


## craigbanks

Never mind I found it in the other thread.

----------


## mugofbeer

> Especially since it is the only Jack In the Box in the OKC Metro area and many people have been waiting for it to return to the metro for decades. Do you not realize as silly as it is, it will be an economic boon to the City of Moore, at least until they build more locations?


How, exactly, is one new lousy hamburger joint - the 17th at that - going to be an economic boon to Moore?  I guess some of the folks out there may make it like a Krispy Kreme religious experience but that will fade away after a couple of weeks.  Its taking the same fast food obsessed people and splitting the pie a 17th way.  The pie doesn't necessarily become bigger.

----------


## MsDarkstar

JIB has a few things going for it that set them apart from other places, one being that they serve their entire menu including breakfast 24hrs a day.  Sonic is the only fast food place that does breakfast all day, but they're not open 24hrs...Whataburger is open 24hrs but only serves breakfast 11pm-11am.  JIB also has a ridiculously extensive menu...they're like three different fast places rolled into one.  I'm not saying that this excuses them from being the 17th place in the area - that IS a bit excessive!  I'm just saying that at least they offer something that the other places don't.  

Burger King, Sonic, Wendy's, Taco Bell, KFC, LJS, A&W, Grandy's, Braum's, McDonald's, Taco Bueno, Church's, 2 Little Ceaser's...there's 13 that are on 12th Street alone, from Eastern to Santa Fe.  You can take just about any area in the metro area & find a large cluster of fast food places...while the new JIB is technically "new", the fact that it's fast food isn't a new concept.  

As far as it being an economic boon to the area, I'll have to agree with that.  With it being the first JIB in the metro after so many years, people will flock to it.  I don't think the shiny will wear off after a few weeks, I think it will be steadily busy just like Chick-Fil-A is.  If you're still unconvinced, try going to the JIB in Ardmore & ask them how many folks they see there that are from the OKC area and have stopped in Ardmore specifically for JIB.  I think it's probably a lot more than most would think.

----------


## mugofbeer

> JIB has a few things going for it that set them apart from other places, one being that they serve their entire menu including breakfast 24hrs a day.  Sonic is the only fast food place that does breakfast all day, but they're not open 24hrs...Whataburger is open 24hrs but only serves breakfast 11pm-11am.  JIB also has a ridiculously extensive menu...they're like three different fast places rolled into one.  I'm not saying that this excuses them from being the 17th place in the area - that IS a bit excessive!  I'm just saying that at least they offer something that the other places don't.  
> 
> Burger King, Sonic, Wendy's, Taco Bell, KFC, LJS, A&W, Grandy's, Braum's, McDonald's, Taco Bueno, Church's, 2 Little Ceaser's...there's 13 that are on 12th Street alone, from Eastern to Santa Fe.  You can take just about any area in the metro area & find a large cluster of fast food places...while the new JIB is technically "new", the fact that it's fast food isn't a new concept.  
> 
> As far as it being an economic boon to the area, I'll have to agree with that.  With it being the first JIB in the metro after so many years, people will flock to it.  I don't think the shiny will wear off after a few weeks, I think it will be steadily busy just like Chick-Fil-A is.  If you're still unconvinced, try going to the JIB in Ardmore & ask them how many folks they see there that are from the OKC area and have stopped in Ardmore specifically for JIB.  I think it's probably a lot more than most would think.


Try finding a healthier, Oklahoma or individually owned place to eat, then.

----------


## metro

> As far as it being an economic boon to the area, I'll have to agree with that.  With it being the first JIB in the metro after so many years, people will flock to it.  I don't think the shiny will wear off after a few weeks, I think it will be steadily busy just like Chick-Fil-A is.  If you're still unconvinced, try going to the JIB in Ardmore & ask them how many folks they see there that are from the OKC area and have stopped in Ardmore specifically for JIB.  I think it's probably a lot more than most would think.


Exactly the point I was making, silly as it is, Moore will reap quite a bit more money in tax revenue because of this. It will last far longer than a few weeks, and probably at least a year or two. As you said, don't believe me, look at Chick-Fil-A. The one on NW Expressway and Rockwell opened up 2-3 years ago and they are still SWAMPED every day.  People will flock to this not just because of novelty.

----------


## mugofbeer

> Exactly the point I was making, silly as it is, Moore will reap quite a bit more money in tax revenue because of this. It will last far longer than a few weeks, and probably at least a year or two. As you said, don't believe me, look at Chick-Fil-A. The one on NW Expressway and Rockwell opened up 2-3 years ago and they are still SWAMPED every day.  People will flock to this not just because of novelty.


Are you truly going to go on a special trip to Moore (unless you already live there) to eat at JIB?  Its not that I don't eat fast food, I have a 9 year old!  But sheesh!  Their food isn't any better than any other place.  You can just get a funny antennae ornament there.  Plus, I do like Jack in the commercials but it doesn't make me want to jump up and eat there.

----------


## fuzzytoad

> Their food isn't any better than any other place.


Can you show us a link that proves your accusation?

----------


## kevinpate

Consider all the new shopping in this immediate area.  
Consider Warren movie haus location.
Consider how many are driving into Moore for shopping and movies, in addition to the local base.
Consider locals and travelers need to eat, and with many choices, triggers erupt in the brains of a please me now, right now society.
Consider who gets the traveler's taxes if they eat within a mile of shopping and/or a movie.

Moore may have its Moorons, but they gots them some sharp cookies too.

----------


## kbsooner

I have no problem that it is another restaurant, just another fast food restaraunt. 

Some of you argue that it would be an economic boon to Moore. We'll so would a intermediate priced sit down restaurant (Friday's, Ruby Tuesday, etc.).  Chili's is always packed, and Buffett Fresh is ridiculous, so demand is there.

I'm not a economic analyst for business locations by any means, but I think at least 2 of the burger places will have shut doors in the next few years, there are just too many locations.  (IMO, I think BK and Freddy's would be the places to go under)

----------


## Jesseda

*welcome to moore..* home of toby keith and also known for *fast food capital of the world*, adjust your belt a notch and stop by and enjoy what moore has to offer.

----------


## mugofbeer

> Can you show us a link that proves your accusation?


touch'e   :Smile:

----------


## MsProudSooner

I don't understand the allure of Jack in the Box, but I have a friend who will be eccstatic about this.   :Kicking:

----------


## craigbanks

My wife, who is from Bakersfield, is also excited about this because they are all over out in California. I really don't remember too much about Jack-in the Box when they were here because it's been so long since then. Do any of you remember the one that was at SW 59th and Penn. I can recall going there in high school when 59th street was a popular cruising destination. I believe there is an Arby's there now.

----------


## soonerkev

KB, City Bites is not what i would really consider fast food.

----------


## mikesimpsons82

> KB, City Bites is not what i would really consider fast food.


Ummmm....yeah.  You have left me nearly speechless with that comment.  Not fast food?  For the love of all things holy I hope you're being sarcastic...

----------


## fromdust

> I don't understand the allure of Jack in the Box, but I have a friend who will be eccstatic about this.


im with you.

----------


## decepticobra

> Seriously, another freaking fast food restaurant???  I'm so sick of this.  I think the City of Moore really should consider a moratorium of fast food establishments in Moore.  On either side of I-35 within a half mile of 19th, there are 16, 16!, fast food eateries.
> 
> City Bites, Taco Bell, Braums, Whataburger, Arby's, Sonic, Taco Mayo, Panda Express, Freddy's, Carl's Jr., Chick-Fil-A, Burger King, Subway, Quizno's, and TWO freaking McDonald's.
> 
> Yes Jack in the Box is EXACTLY what we need!!!!


before you are forced to stick your own foot in your mouth, it may be helpful to know that there are countless threads on this site praising various eating establishments. in fact, a recent one praises a mobile taco stand ran by a korean couple. 

that being said, its a reknown fact that okies love to fill their tummies with delicious food. fast food joint prominence could attributed to an array of factors: convienience, affordability, taste/addiction, weakened economy/fewer dining at more lavish restaurants. 

but as far as the specific area in Moore you are targeting, theres two main reasons why there are so many there: the most basic reason is cause its along a stretch of I-35. The other reason is cause of the commericial magnitude that area has seen in just the last decade has been explosive. All of what you see is assuredly not the end as long as consumer bucks keep churning in that area.

 :Demonslayerf:

----------


## mikesimpsons82

> Seriously, another freaking fast food restaurant???  I'm so sick of this.


If you don't like it, move somewhere else.  What I'm sick of is hearing people bitch and moan all the time.  Maybe you should have bought all that land, instead of trying to dictate what it should be?

----------


## kbsooner

> KB, City Bites is not what i would really consider fast food.


Well it has a drive-thru and is not a sit-down menu type place, so IMO its fast food. 

But if your comment is an indictment on the speed of the service, then I am in agreement.  

Actually City Bites is one of our favorites...

----------


## kbsooner

> before you are forced to stick your own foot in your mouth, it may be helpful to know that there are countless threads on this site praising various eating establishments. in fact, a recent one praises a mobile taco stand ran by a korean couple.


I am well aware of those threads and follow them closely as we frequent many Moore restaurants, but thanks for your concern for my foot's welfare.  I am all for the various eating establishments, key word being VARIOUS.  If the idea of the umpteenth fast food burger joint gets the locals in a tizzy, to each their own I guess.  I just can't get excited about it.  I'm more stoked for the Jimmy's Egg, Poblano Grill, and Louie's type places going in, this I  :Welcome55:   I just can't see how JIB adds any value to the community with what we already have.




> that being said, its a reknown fact that okies love to fill their tummies with delicious food. fast food joint prominence could attributed to an array of factors: convienience, affordability, taste/addiction, weakened economy/fewer dining at more lavish restaurants.


Not really angling for lavish restaurants here, I think a moderately priced sit down would do fine.  Guess we'll just have to wait for the area to mature a little while longer.  I just fear that Moore will have a fast food graveyard in several years when the weak don't make the cut.  

See ya BK!


I guess we'll still have to make our way done to Norman to get our "lavish" variety.





> but as far as the specific area in Moore you are targeting, theres two main reasons why there are so many there: the most basic reason is cause its along a stretch of I-35. The other reason is cause of the commericial magnitude that area has seen in just the last decade has been explosive. All of what you see is assuredly not the end as long as consumer bucks keep churning in that area.


I have to agree, the demographic and traffic is undeniable. Sadly it will probably work, but there has to be a tipping point for these guys to stay profitable in that area.  If I were JIB, I would have rolled the dice and put the location off I-35 at Tecumseh.  No immediate competition, new hospital/office complexes to serve, and the area looks to be the next for explosive growth.  But who am I to argue against this guy!

----------


## dengar22

My two cents here...

They're building because people will eat there.  This is America.  That's how it works.  Besides, it will probably employ at least 30-40 people - all locals - and use local resources such as the local bread guy possibly local produce suppliers (don't know how JIB is, just know that Chick-fil-A does that) and countless different locally owned service companies, not to mention adding to the tax revenue.

As others have mentioned, if you're sick of quick-service restaurants, boycott them and encourage enough of your fellow OKC'ers to do the same and you'll see all of those blights close down.  

Btw, I do see your point and write this kind of tongue-in-cheek, but as a Chick-fil-A owner/operator, I gotta defend my peeps, even if they are a competitor!  

-dengar22

----------


## Jesseda

be careful using the phrase my two cents, one of the ogles might come knocking on your door

----------


## progressiveboy

I see in the TW today that Jack in the Box will be returning to the Tulsa area. It stated the cities in which they were expanding, OKC was not on that list? Maybe it's just a rumor that OKC is getting them?

----------


## MrZ

> I see in the TW today that Jack in the Box will be returning to the Tulsa area. It stated the cities in which they were expanding, OKC was not on that list? Maybe it's just a rumor that OKC is getting them?


From the developers website: http://www.ddevelopment.com/pdf/leasing_15.pdf

----------


## oneforone

> I see in the TW today that Jack in the Box will be returning to the Tulsa area. It stated the cities in which they were expanding, OKC was not on that list? Maybe it's just a rumor that OKC is getting them?





> From the developers website: http://www.ddevelopment.com/pdf/leasing_15.pdf


 
That does not necessarily mean it is set in stone. The developers probably have an intial agreement with Jack n The Box. We had the same information on this site about the Yukon JcPenney store and the Walgreens that was supposed to be built at Memorial and Macarthur. In the end Walgreens built at NW 122nd and Macarthur. JcPenney has still yet to build.

----------


## progressiveboy

Well I do have confirmation that JOB is opening 4 Metro Locations, 1 in Moore, 1 in MWC and 2 in Norman. The company wants to open about 5-6 locations in the OKC area. My source is in todays online edition of OKC Business.

----------


## chrisok

Here's the link.
http://okc.biz/article/10-22-2009/Ja...locations.aspx

----------


## usmbubba

I saw in another thread about Jack in the Box coming to MWC,  it said the location would be 29th and Air Depot.   I'm trying to imagine where at that location there would be a spot for it????

----------


## masonsmomma

Oh I hope it's true!!!!

----------


## metro

I know there is discussion in the Moore and MWC section about JIB coming to market. But the OKC Biz confirmed at least 4 metro area locations now.

OKCBiz > Jack in the Box plans to open four Oklahoma City-area locations

*Jack in the Box plans to open four Oklahoma City-area locations* 
Pamela A. Grady
10.22.2009 




Fast-food retailer Jack in the Box said Oct. 22 it is planning to expand its presence in the Oklahoma market by opening four Oklahoma City-area corporately owned locations along with two in the Tulsa area.

Jack in the Box has slowly entered the Oklahoma market during the past six years with three franchise locations in Ardmore, Ada and Durant.

The Oklahoma City-area locations Jack in the Box officials confirmed will include:

•Moore: SW 19th and Fritts Blvd. 
•Midwest City: SE 29th and Air Depot Blvd. 
•Norman: 12th Ave. and Main St. and 24th Ave. and Robinson St. 
In early October, Jack in the Box purchased a former car wash facility at 615 12th Ave. at the northeast corner of Main St. and 12th Ave. in Norman from N3 LLC for $807,500. The retailer plans to demolish the car wash and build a standalone prototype on site.

Brian Donahue, Mark Inman and Stuart Graham with CB Richard Ellis/Oklahoma handled negotiations for the Norman transaction.

'SEVERAL YEARS'
Donahue, who represented Jack in the Box, said the fast-food retailer has actually been looking at properties in the Oklahoma market for several years. However, in 2005, the retailer put a hold on its search due to the large amount of fast food facilities in the market. Recently, the retailer has once again been eyeing the Oklahoma City market hoping to bring in five to six additional locations to the metro area.

"In the past year, we’ve been lining up sites for them,” Donahue said.

Norman patrons will have to wait a while to get their 99-cent tacos. Donahue says Jack in the Box has a few other deals in the pipeline that they would like to close the deal on.

“They’ve got one location in particular that they’re trying to finalize and close on,” Donahue said. “When they close that deal, they plan to open that location first.” 

As for the Tulsa restaurant site, Donahue says building permits have already been approved and patrons may see an opening within the next six to nine months. 

The retailer paid $610,000 for land at West Kenosha Street and Aspen Avenue in Broken Arrow earlier this fall.

The Tulsa locations will be at 41st and Highway 169 and the other at South Yale Avenue and Interstate 44.

----------


## bombermwc

Only place I can think is next to Lowest...but I hope not.

----------


## oneforone

There is also the sections of land to the north and to the east of the Circle K/Shell Station. Circle K may give up their Car Wash/Quick Lube if the price is right.

----------


## usmbubba

> There is also the sections of land to the north and to the east of the Circle K/Shell Station. Circle K may give up their Car Wash/Quick Lube if the price is right.


I thought of that as well, but would it be big enough????

----------


## dop

There is going to be one in Norman also.  On 12th and Main.

----------


## usmbubba

While driving in the area tonight, I noticed that the area between the Circle K and Santa Fe  is a good size for that type of development and there is a for lease sign up as well.

----------


## kevinpate

> There is going to be one in Norman also.  On 12th and Main.


Two actually.  The other will go near 24th and Robinson
(a nice addition to the quickie snarf options there.)

----------


## lasomeday

Looks like Tulsa might get a few too.

and these in Moore and Norman.

The Oklahoma City-area locations Jack in the Box officials confirmed will include:

Moore: SW 19th and Fritts Blvd. 
Midwest City: SE 29th and Air Depot Blvd. 
Norman: 12th Ave. and Main St. and 24th Ave. and Robinson St.

----------


## craigbanks

Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!! :Congrats:

----------


## bombermwc

Must be the old Pizza Inn pad then right on 29th between Santa Fe and the gas station.

----------


## usmbubba

> Must be the old Pizza Inn pad then right on 29th between Santa Fe and the gas station.


That's the spot, but it's just a grassy lot now

----------


## ms7168

It may not be common knowledge but there used to be one at NW 23rd and I-44.  It's an Arby's now.

----------


## smooth

> That's the spot, but it's just a grassy lot now



Santa Fe? That is about five miles west of Air Depot and in a very blighted area on the edge of Capitol Hill.

----------


## oneforone

> Santa Fe? That is about five miles west of Air Depot and in a very blighted area on the edge of Capitol Hill.


Not Santa Fe the street..... Santa Fe Cattle Company the restaurant at 29th and Air Depot.

----------


## smooth

> Not Santa Fe the street..... Santa Fe Cattle Company the restaurant at 29th and Air Depot.


Since there is an intersection called SE 29 and Santa Fe, you should have been specific and said "Santa Fe Cattle Company."

----------


## Millie

> Since there is an intersection called SE 29 and Santa Fe, you should have been specific and said "Santa Fe Cattle Company."


Why? This is a conversation about MWC.

----------


## smooth

> Why? This is a conversation about MWC.


That doesn't matter. However, there are people that might think there is a Santa Fe in Midwest City. Please be specific. No one can read your mind.

----------


## Martin

> that doesn't matter. however, there are people that might think there is a santa fe in midwest city. please be specific. no one can read your mind.


lighten up, francis. -M

----------


## bombermwc

Well smooth you seem to be the only one that didn't make the connection here. Why don't you pull that stick of rudeness out of your butt too.

----------


## Lauri101

> Well smooth you seem to be the only one that didn't make the connection here. Why don't you pull that stick of rudeness out of your butt too.


LMAO - from profile:




> smooth has not made any friends yet


Duh..

----------


## muzique808

> It may not be common knowledge but there used to be one at NW 23rd and I-44.  It's an Arby's now.


I remember that one and miss it.

----------


## ewoodard

My wife mentioned she heard that an Olive Garden is supposed to go in on 29th. Anybody else heard this?

----------


## Watson410

> My wife mentioned she heard that an Olive Garden is supposed to go in on 29th. Anybody else heard this?


I think i've heard about them putting one in at the I-40 and Sooner development... I haven't heard about the 29th area though. I just hope and pray that whatever they put in on 29th.... PLEASE, I REPEAT... PLEASE DO NOT put in ANOTHER steak house!! 5 IS ENOUGH!!!! (sarcasm about the 5) But seriously we have enough steak houses on 29th.. How about some Mexican food, Seafood, Italian food, ANYTHING!! Why not a P.F. Chang or something?!

----------


## bombermwc

I've always heard Olive Garden for Sooner...although that project sure looks dead right now. BWW got built and then nothing has happened at all! Where's all that develoment that was supposed to spring up?

29th does have Qdoba and Panda...granted they are fast food. I would think you would see a Pei Wei before an actual Changs though. Changs is too expensive for the area. Plus there are a ton of Mexican places in town. It just happens that all the steak places are concentrated in one area...unless you count Chequers. And Primo's is just around the corner.

----------


## Luke

I'd love a Chipotle over there.  Qdoba just isn't that good.

----------


## bombermwc

Agreed Luke. Qdoba just didn't really do anything for me....the rice wasn't flavored very much so it was really bland. Chipotle has some yummy guacamole too.

----------


## Lauri101

I agree about Qdoba also - plus expensive for what they offer.

There's a place in Addison that I wish would open up here - Cantina Laredo.  

Holy crap - I just looked and there's one near Penn Square?  Guess I should drive north sometimes, huh? :Smiley094: 

never mind...

----------


## bombermwc

It's not bad...not great either. You pay a lot for just above par food. They're a pretty big chain....but it's sort of like Abuelos. Americanized Tex-Mex. Nothing wrong with that, just different.

----------


## progressiveboy

> I agree about Qdoba also - plus expensive for what they offer.
> 
> There's a place in Addison that I wish would open up here - Cantina Laredo.  
> 
> Holy crap - I just looked and there's one near Penn Square?  Guess I should drive north sometimes, huh?
> 
> never mind...


 Cantina Laredo is excellent!  We have them down here in DFW and they are constantly busy and packed. There should be no reason why OKC should not support it. JOB is very prevelant down here, it is ok for fast food but I try to eat healthier and prefer fresh, quality food.

----------


## oneforone

Jack in the Box owns Qdoba.  A few weeks ago, I saw a Jack in the Box truck delivering product to the Quail Springs Qdoba. I did a little online research and found they have owned Qdoba since 2003.

----------


## SkyWestOKC

Very good news. Been waiting forever, where will this be located?

I-35 Service Road by Furr's/Warren's?

Matt

----------


## shaws007

19th & Fritts Blvd by Chili's and Home Depot is what a previous post stated.

----------


## Watson410

> Jack in the Box owns Qdoba.  A few weeks ago, I saw a Jack in the Box truck delivering product to the Quail Springs Qdoba. I did a little online research and found they have owned Qdoba since 2003.


Now that you mention that, I've seen a "Jack in the Box" semi and 29th and Air Depot a couple times actually. I thought that was kind of odd, but didn't think much of it..

----------


## SkyWestOKC

Alright, cool! Can't wait!

Really pleased about this.

----------


## edcrunk

There had been a pei wei planned for town center. Wonder what happened

----------


## MrBigglesworth

When is JITB set to open??

----------


## Jesseda

do not know, but they have already got the land secured to build according the the site fritts site

----------


## nik4411

Has everyone her ein norman seen where tghey are building the new jack in the box? right in front of walmart on 12th?

----------


## ddavidson8

waht idd oyu say?

----------


## jpmoney

who cares? it's not like this place needs another fast food joint

take a look inside the walmart nearby and you'll see what i mean

----------


## rcjunkie

> who cares? it's not like this place needs another fast food joint
> 
> take a look inside the walmart nearby and you'll see what i mean


If you don't have time to go inside walmart, checkout the pics on www.peopleofwalmart.com, you'll run to the nearest gym, or at least check yourself in the mirror before you shop at Walmart again.

----------


## oneforone

> If you don't have time to go inside walmart, checkout the pics on www.peopleofwalmart.com, you'll run to the nearest gym, or at least check yourself in the mirror before you shop at Walmart again.


 
It suprises the number of people who do not pass by a mirror or at least ask themselves "Is this the way I want people to see me?."  There used to be a time when you made sure you were properly groomed and neatly dressed. From what I undestand back years ago people did not go downtown without being dressed to impress.

----------


## nik4411

> waht idd oyu say?


sorry, was that supposed to be funny? it wasn't, nice try though.

----------


## nik4411

> who cares? it's not like this place needs another fast food joint
> 
> take a look inside the walmart nearby and you'll see what i mean



did i ask if you cared? nope, sure didn't.

----------


## bbhill

Glad to see we're keeping on topic here.  :Smile:  Does anybody know when this place opens? I've never been. Is it better that McDonald's or burger king?

----------


## nik4411

not sure when it opens. i've been but it has been a very long time. used to be known by many as jack in the crack. by the way the building is going, it shouldn't take too long. they've made pretty good progress.

----------


## kevinpate

> Has everyone her ein norman seen where tghey are building the new jack in the box? right in front of walmart on 12th?


Yep, work progresses.  nada yet on the other one for the west side of town, though the location is set off NW 24th and Robinson.

----------


## nik4411

they are putting two in norman kevin?

----------


## kevinpate

> they are putting two in norman kevin?


yeppers.  the one on E 12th and the other near 24th NW and Robinson

----------


## JustTheFactsPlease

> Glad to see we're keeping on topic here.  Does anybody know when this place opens? I've never been. Is it better that McDonald's or burger king?


Personally I love Jack in The Box!  One is going up in Moore which is great since I am a South Sider it won't be too far!!

I eat there at least 2 times every time I go to Dallas.

Far better than McDonalds in my opinion.  They have egg rolls that ROCK among other things.

It has some options that McD's and Burger King do not offer.

----------


## JustTheFactsPlease

> Glad to see we're keeping on topic here.  Does anybody know when this place opens? I've never been. Is it better that McDonald's or burger king?


Info on new locations of Jack in The Box in OKC and surrounding areas:

http://www.okc.biz/article/10-22-200...locations.aspx

----------


## Thundercitizen

I may not eat there for a while after they open.  I can still remember calling it Ecoli in the Box after the breakout in the early/mid nineties.

----------


## bcrafton38

Jack-In-The-Box has a taco that not even Taco (death) Bell can replicate.

Besides, if a sushi joint ever decided to try and open up in that jungle a competitor burger joint would burn it to the ground

. :Fighting25:

----------


## oneforone

> I may not eat there for a while after they open. I can still remember calling it Ecoli in the Box after the breakout in the early/mid nineties.


That was mainly because of poor hand hygiene.  That is why the health department requries hand washing procedures and/or gloves to be worn in all food prep areas.

----------


## masonsmomma

Any word on when they are going to get started on this project? Or have they already and I just have not noticed?

----------


## mmonroe

snow.. cold... little bit more time.

----------


## mikeypayload

Panda is terrible. There are enough smaller Chinese take out places around that just knock it out of the water. Such as China House on Sooner and 59th. I would like to see some more restaurants in the area. Whatever happened to the Books a Million that was supposed to go up in the area?

----------


## kevinpate

rollin back to JITB, the east side Norman location appears to be making a fast paced progress.  The other, not so much, if any at all.

----------


## skilmer2909

> I saw in another thread about Jack in the Box coming to MWC,  it said the location would be 29th and Air Depot.   I'm trying to imagine where at that location there would be a spot for it????


Probably just the general area of the new shopping area...I HOPE so!!!  They have the best tacos!!!

----------


## skilmer2909

> Since there is an intersection called SE 29 and Santa Fe, you should have been specific and said "Santa Fe Cattle Company."


*Are you from MWC?  I thought the connection was obvious...??*

----------


## Head

I always thought the new "downtown" center cried for a Ted's, somewhere out with the Old Chicago-Chick Filet-Cheddars stuff. But the management there tells me no.
Alas.

----------


## cad_poke

It looks like they are getting started on this. They have made the site ready for construction.

----------


## rcjunkie

The one under construction in Norman should open in 4--6 weeks.

----------


## Insider

> The one under construction in Norman should open in 4--6 weeks.



I drove by the one on the east side (main and 24th in front of Walmart) and it looks like it will be open in a week or two. It looked really close to being done, but it was at night, so I could be wrong.

----------


## airplane777

Qdoba is great, but very pricey.

----------


## airplane777

> I agree about Qdoba also - plus expensive for what they offer.
> 
> There's a place in Addison that I wish would open up here - Cantina Laredo.  
> 
> Holy crap - I just looked and there's one near Penn Square?  Guess I should drive north sometimes, huh?
> 
> never mind...


Ive been to Cantina Laredo  is is good too.  The don't advertise so no one would even know its there.

----------


## pearlbluevtx

just had lunch @ cantina laredo today! when in Dallas, we have been there before and it's always been great ... I think it was just as good today - maybe better than previous visits!




> Ive been to Cantina Laredo  is is good too.  The don't advertise so no one would even know its there.

----------


## airplane777

Can anyone verify if any of the metro's Jack in the box restaurants open yet?

----------


## Jesseda

they are building jacks now the fround is tore up and construction materials are at the site

----------


## disinfected

> I'd love a Chipotle over there.  Qdoba just isn't that good.


How about a Moe's instead? Qdoba and Chipotle just can't compare. It's the rice at Moe's that sets the burritos apart.

----------


## OKC@heart

> How about a Moe's instead? Qdoba and Chipotle just can't compare. It's the rice at Moe's that sets the burritos apart.


Does Moe's have a web site? I have never heard of them before, but Chipotle is my favorite hands down. But I am always in the hunt for something better...Moe's huh?

----------


## smooth

> Now that you mention that, I've seen a "Jack in the Box" semi and 29th and Air Depot a couple times actually. I thought that was kind of odd, but didn't think much of it..


I'd like to exactly where. I drove past that intersection with the intentions of finding this alleged location. NOT ONE building indicated a Jack In The Box.

----------


## disinfected

> Does Moe's have a web site? I have never heard of them before, but Chipotle is my favorite hands down. But I am always in the hunt for something better...Moe's huh?


Welcome to Moe's

There are three in the area, one in the Belle Isle Shopping Center next to Penn Square, one on the Broadway extension in Edmond, then one past the gates at the airport. If you like the Chipotle/Qdoba burritos, Moe's will blow you away.

----------


## disinfected

> I'd like to exactly where. I drove past that intersection with the intentions of finding this alleged location. NOT ONE building indicated a Jack In The Box.


Because the point was there is a Qdoba there, which is owned by the same company.

----------


## smooth

> Because the point was there is a Qdoba there, which is owned by the same company.


I am aware of that, however the post said *JACK IN THE BOX, NOT QDOBA!*

----------


## disinfected

Yeah, no. He never said there was a Jack in the Box, and was taking the point that the reason he saw a Jack in the Box truck on 29th street is because they use them to deliver to Qdoba...Jesus.

----------


## kevinpate

Actually, the post said Jack in the Box semi

Darn those pesky ol' moveable storage bins anyhows.
 :LolLolLolLol:

----------


## disinfected

> Actually, the post said Jack in the Box semi
> 
> Darn those pesky ol' moveable storage bins anyhows.


Don't you mean JACK IN THE BOX SEMI, NOT JACK IN THE BOX RESTAURANT!  :LolLolLolLol:

----------


## smooth

> Don't you mean JACK IN THE BOX SEMI, NOT JACK IN THE BOX RESTAURANT!


whats the difference? And don't tell me that mexican joint. I might add, I didn't see ONE SIGN ON ANY BUILDING that said Jack In The Box. No MATTER how it ends. Semi, or whatever.

----------


## disinfected

A semi isn't a building. Okay, I'm done.

----------


## kevinpate

> what's the difference? ...

 :Doh:

----------


## disinfected

I believe Semi was an old, wooden ship from the Civil War era.

----------


## smooth

> A semi isn't a building. Okay, I'm done.


It didn't hit me that you might be refering to a truck, if that is what you meant. I thought you meant a restaurant called Jack In The Box Semi. You should have been clear.

----------


## disinfected

Okay, this is just getting ridiculous!

----------


## oneforone

Let's review shall we..... 




> Jack in the Box owns Qdoba. *A few weeks ago, I saw a Jack in the Box truck delivering product to the Quail Springs Qdoba.* I did a little online research and found they have owned Qdoba since 2003.





> *Now that you mention that, I've seen a "Jack in the Box" semi and 29th and Air Depot a couple times actually*. I thought that was kind of odd, but didn't think much of it..


A news article from OKC.Biz confirmed that Jack in the Box is building a location at 29th and Air Depot Blvd in Midwest City. The exact location in that area has not been confirmed. Chances are more than likely that they will not reveal the exact location until they start turning dirt. This practice is common because it keeps a competitor from stealing the site or opening close by before you can get the signs on the building.

OKCBiz > Jack in the Box plans to open four Oklahoma City-area locations

Does that help....? I will borrow a page out of Metro's survival guide for OKCTalk.  Sometimes it is best to read the thread top to bottom before you post. Especially if you are going to dispute/argue the with other posters.

----------


## rcjunkie

The Jack In The Box on the East side of Norman is scheduled to open a week from tomorrow.

----------


## bombermwc

> It didn't hit me that you might be refering to a truck, if that is what you meant. I thought you meant a restaurant called Jack In The Box Semi. You should have been clear.


Really smooth? Please tell me that's sarcasm...allthough sometimes your posts make me think that you would honestly think that.....wow.

----------


## metro

Jack in the Box breaks ground in OKC
By Tom Lindley 
The Journal Record 
Posted: 09:30 PM Wednesday, March 3, 2010 
You have successfully logged in.

OKLAHOMA CITY – Jack in the Box, a quick-serve chain with more than 2,200 restaurants, is accelerating its northward push into Oklahoma.

It broke ground Monday at its first Oklahoma City location, at S. MacArthur Boulevard and Interstate 40, and has identified other locations in Oklahoma City for further expansion.

“We are just excited to be coming to town,” Brian Luscomb, spokesperson for the San Diego-based company, said Wednesday.

He said the company typically doesn’t discuss future construction plans until it actually breaks ground at a new location.

The Oklahoma City restaurant will feature a 2,700-square-foot building on a 60,000-square-foot lot, which the company recently purchased for $887,500.

It will be company-operated, with 20 to 30 employees, and will open in late summer, Luscomb said.

Jack in the Box has two other restaurants under construction in the area: at SW 19th Street and Fritts Boulevard in Moore, to open midsummer; and in Norman at NE 12th Avenue and Main Street, to open in the spring.

The company has had a presence in southern Oklahoma since 2002, when it opened restaurants in Ada and Durant. It opened another one in Ardmore in 2004.

“We are expanding into contiguous markets,” Luscomb said.

In operation since 1951, Jack in the Box has restaurants in 18 states, with most of them in California and Texas.

“North Texas is a big market for us, and Oklahoma City is approximate to that market, so there is an existing awareness of our brand,” Luscomb said.

He said Jack in the Box is known for its innovative menu, which includes 100-percent sirloin burgers, a line of entree salads, real fruit smoothies and ice cream shakes, teriyaki bowls and grilled sandwiches.

“There’s really something for everyone on our menu,” Luscomb said.

The chain opened 64 restaurants in 2009 and plans to add another 45 to 50 this year.

“Despite the economic slowdown, we had a very good year last year,” Luscomb said.

----------


## airplane777

Does anyone know if the Norman Jack in the boxes are open yet?

----------


## rcjunkie

> Does anyone know if the Norman Jack in the boxes are open yet?


The E. side store opens a week from today, construction on the W. side hasn't started.

----------


## Lauri101

The newest MWC "newspaper" - Eastword.net - says there will be a JITB in the Town Center area.  Free issue, available all over town and published, it appears, by our friends who bring us the OK Gazette.  It's not a bad news source for eastern OC.

----------


## JerzeeGrlinOKC

Tried one for the first time while on the road in Texas. We don't have these out east so I'm new to the whole concept since moving to this region. Let me say, these burgers make awful road food. I ate a whole burger and was so full I didn't have the energy to put my foot on the accelerator. The sirloin burgers are a bit dry and way too salty for my taste.

Oh well, since we are fast food capitol, it would be silly not to have one here, I guess...gotta stay true to the title.

----------


## metro

actually El Paso, TX has the title.....

----------


## JerzeeGrlinOKC

> actually El Paso, TX has the title.....


Oh, well...I guess I'm guilty of not updating the rankings in my mental file since 2006. I'm sure we're up there somewhere though, right? I guess it depends on the statistic used, too (most restaurants per capita, most heavy users of fast food per capita, most fast food restaurants per square mile, etc). Point is the same though, we have alot.

Funny, El Paso is exactly where I stopped at the Jack in the Box!  It was Jack in the Box or Taco Bell, so...  :Chef:

----------


## cedbled

so, anybody got a date on the opening?

----------


## cedbled

so, anybody got a date on the opening?

----------


## kevinpate

In the other JITB thread, someone posted it should be open this coming Friday.

I'm wondering what the tentative plans for the west side location are.  Nada obvious happening over that way as yet, at least not obvious to me

----------


## kevinpate

> The E. side store opens a week from today, construction on the W. side hasn't started.


there ya go

----------


## Bunty

Don't most people who been to California wish they would put in an In and Out?

----------


## ultimatesooner

people always seem to want the fast food they don't have in their home cities.  All my friends from non-Sonic areas always wants some crap from Sonic when they are here.  

People from here want JIB, In & Out, etc.

----------


## cdbthunder

> Don't most people who been to California wish they would put in an In and Out?


My wife from Bakersfield would agree with you.

----------


## Hammondjam

> did i ask if you cared? nope, sure didn't.


That's the beauty of the forum. Nobody HAS to ask. 

Proofreading is a lost art. Try it and avoid being the butt of jokes.

I, for one, don't HAVE to go to the site(although I have perused the whole thing while simutaneously wanting to throw up and laugh at the same time) to KNOW what eating cheap, genetically modified, hormonally enhanced crap will do to the human body. People half my age are scooting around the store with their arse hanging off both sides and it's because of "fake food" that also might get somebody a good case of eColi not to mention the brand new affliction called "diabesity".

----------


## Bunty

> My wife from Bakersfield would agree with you.


With such a bland and unappetizing name, I don't see how In and Out makes it, except by word of mouth.

----------


## Hammondjam

> With such a bland and unappetizing name, I don't see how In and Out makes it, except by word of mouth.


The name was all about the new invention of ordering through a two-way speaker and getting your food FAST without ever getting out of your car. Harry Snyder liked to tinker with electronics and he made his own prototype. I'm posting a link to the story here.  IN-N-OUT Burger

I read a book on In-N-Out and I seem to remember the owner being friends with the owner/founder of Jack In The Box.

----------


## flintysooner

> The name was all about the new invention of ordering through a two-way speaker and getting your food FAST without ever getting out of your car. Harry Snyder liked to tinker with electronics and he made his own prototype. I'm posting a link to the story here.  IN-N-OUT Burger
> 
> I read a book on In-N-Out and I seem to remember the owner being friends with the owner/founder of Jack In The Box.


The Snyder's were friends of Carl Karcher Jr.  

Stacy Perman is the author of In-N-Out Burger: A Behind-the-Counter Look at the Fast-Food Chain That Breaks All the Rules.  I very much enjoyed reading her book and found it to be as much about the drama of families and business as In-N-Out.  But knowing nothing about In-N-Out I really did appreciate the unique philosophies behind the company.  I think it is a really good book for anyone interested either in family businesses in general or in opening a small business themselves.  The book was not authorized and received some criticism although given the circumstances surrounding In-N-Out that's hardly surprising.  Perman's work seemed to me to be pretty well done.

Jack In The Box began with Robert Peterson as I understand it.

----------


## Bunty

> The name was all about the new invention of ordering through a two-way speaker and getting your food FAST without ever getting out of your car. Harry Snyder liked to tinker with electronics and he made his own prototype. I'm posting a link to the story here.  IN-N-OUT Burger
> 
> I read a book on In-N-Out and I seem to remember the owner being friends with the owner/founder of Jack In The Box.


So it's Calfornia's Sonic?

----------


## flintysooner

> So it's Calfornia's Sonic?


It is certainly true that Harry Snyder was one of the earliest to employ a speaker system at his restaurant in 1948.

However it seems to me the company is more known for its fanatical dedication to the use of fresh food, commitment to its focused business purpose, refusal to franchise, and employee pay and benefits.  And, of course, for its fanatical customers.

----------


## Matt

> So it's Calfornia's Sonic?


Kind of, only the food's about a million times better.  

And you can't get one of these at Sonic:

----------


## mikesimpsons82

> So it's Calfornia's Sonic?


Uh, no.  Sonic tastes like dog food compared to In-N-Out.

----------


## Jersey Boss

I don't think the concept of labor relations that I&O has would fly in Oklahoma. They actually treat their employees as a viable resource and not as disposable garbage.

----------


## cedbled

So, to all my folks in Norman: is it open yet, or what?

----------


## cedbled

> The E. side store opens a week from today, construction on the W. side hasn't started.


Aiight, so is it open today, or.....

----------


## metro

> So it's Calfornia's Sonic?


I wouldn't say that, Fatburger is closer in concept. I like In & Out, but don't see what all the fuss is about, it's like a stripped down version of McDonalds. Almost exact same fries, oh and they have like 3 main burger choices all of which taste similar to McDonalds double cheeseburger. Oh and you can make it "Animal Style" which tastes almost identical to Big Mac sauce (french dressing stuff).  California also has Fat Burger (nasty IMO). I'd MUCH rather have a 5 Guy's Burger than In and Out anyday.

----------


## cedbled

NORMAN PEOPLE, help me out: is it OPEN yet?!?!?!?!

----------


## venture

Didn't notice tonight...and I was right there. LOL

----------


## cedbled

> Didn't notice tonight...and I was right there. LOL


yeah, that is pretty funny......ooooOOOOOOOOOTAY, anybody with two eyes in norman that knows if they opened today?

----------


## MsDarkstar

I went by after work.  They are NOT open yet.  Sign out front says "Opening Soonish" and it looks like they're still doing some work inside.

----------


## venture

> yeah, that is pretty funny......ooooOOOOOOOOOTAY, anybody with two eyes in norman that knows if they opened today?


Someone's bitchy today. :-P

----------


## kevinpate

> yeah, that is pretty funny......ooooOOOOOOOOOTAY, anybody with two eyes in norman that knows if they opened today?


Soonish remains the best answer available.

----------


## mikesimpsons82

> I wouldn't say that, Fatburger is closer in concept. I like In & Out, but don't see what all the fuss is about, it's like a stripped down version of McDonalds. Almost exact same fries, oh and they have like 3 main burger choices all of which taste similar to McDonalds double cheeseburger. Oh and you can make it "Animal Style" which tastes almost identical to Big Mac sauce (french dressing stuff).  California also has Fat Burger (nasty IMO). I'd MUCH rather have a 5 Guy's Burger than In and Out anyday.


Yep, almost the exact same fries, except In-N-Out's are made fresh in front of your eyes and the Double Double tastes nothing like a McDonald's double cheeseburger.  You must have one hell of a palate.

----------


## SkyWestOKC

Anyone know the date the Moore location will be open? I am ready to have some tacos!

----------


## MsDarkstar

JIB website says mid-summer for the Moore location.

Went by the Norman location last night, sign said "Opening Soonish" & it looked like some work was still going on inside.

Not sure when the other locations are set to open.

----------


## Watson410

Looks like they broke ground today! It's behind the Shell on the corner of Air Depot and SE 29th. I ate at Jack in the Box last weekend in Dallas, and i'm not sure I'm a fan... I mean don't get me wrong it's alright, but nothing special. I'm just excited we're getting other places that people from other states know and love (i.e. someone from TX moves to OKC and LOVES Jack in the Box, until now there wasn't ANY!) Another example, someone moves from OKC to Colorado and LOOOOVES Braums.... well.. there isn't one! lol... Anyways, I'm glad to see they're moving dirt!

----------


## decepticobra

> someone moves from OKC to Colorado and LOOOOVES Braums.... well.. there isn't one! lol... Anyways, I'm glad to see they're moving dirt!


there wont be any Braums outside of a 250 mile radius of Tuttle. Mr. Braum likes to ensure every store recieves stuff fresh from his family farm.

----------


## Watson410

> there wont be any Braums outside of a 250 mile radius of Tuttle. Mr. Braum likes to ensure every store recieves stuff fresh from his family farm.


proving my point even more..

----------


## MrBigglesworth

When is this place gonna open up?

Keep checking their website and it's still only showing Ada/Ardmore.

----------


## Soonerman

Whataburger > Jack in the Box

----------


## rcjunkie

> When is this place gonna open up?
> 
> Keep checking their website and it's still only showing Ada/Ardmore.


Was told it was scheduled to open early last week, didn't happen. It looks finished, all the landscaping is done, but theres' still a sign in front that reads "Opening Soonish". I drive by this location a few times a week, I'll post when it's open.

----------


## smooth

> Whataburger > Jack in the Box


What does your post mean?

----------


## MrBigglesworth

Whatburger "is greater than" Jack in the Box is what it means > is the greater than symbol in mathematics.

----------


## jc_4

dont know if they are still planning on the jack in the box but they are clearing out that land right behind the circle k

----------


## bombermwc

Keep that side of Town Center in your sights. Mid-Del has approved plans to sell off West Side and will be vacating it for the 10-11 school year. That building being there has kept several folks from building because of the requirement that places selling alcohol have to be so far from a school. Mid-Del hasn't really had a good use for the building for years anyway, they just put stuff in it to make use of the building. Now that they are vacating, the lots from Town Center right up Air Depot will be contiguously vacant. That leaves a lot of room for the imagination!!!!

----------


## Mydalmationis8

I saw a tanker truck with CO2 markings on it today (Easter Sunday).  I have to assume the carbon dioxide is for the soda dispenser and that opening day is very near.  Who would deliver provisions on Easter Sunday unless it was needed immediately?

----------


## Chase

Broken Arrow location opens tomorrow so I am sure the others are opening soon.

----------


## Chase

The Tulsa World article about Jack in the Box this morning has corporate officials saying the Norman location will open May 10.

----------


## venture

Wow another month. They must be having issues hiring for it or something.

----------


## cedbled

soonish....HA!

----------


## ljbab728

People may be surprised that just as Oklahomans may get excited about a Jack in the Box opening, Californians get excited about a Sonic opening.  We are all always just looking for something new and different even if it isn't better.

----------


## NickFiggins

> Whatburger "is greater than" Jack in the Box is what it means > is the greater than symbol in mathematics.


I just don't get why Whataburger refuses to open a location in the biggest college town in the state. Jack in the Box will do great business with all the texans at OU.

----------


## mfrost

I don't think that business was good the last time that Whataburger was in town about 10 years ago.  (It was over on Lindsey where the McAlister's Deli  is now.)

----------


## dirtrider73068

> Wow another month. They must be having issues hiring for it or something.


Yup cause they want to ship you to Denton, TX for training then come back here to work 8.00 dollar an hour. My gf tried to work there and the guy told her she have to go to Denton to train and leave her daughter behind wasn;t going to happen even then he said it would be in may before they opened.

----------


## corpsman

September, 1968, San Diego, CA....Had a Jack In The Box burger,so bad I haven't had one since

----------


## Peach fuzz

I'd love to see one up north! breakfast jack .......mmmmmmmm

----------


## usmbubba

It's for sure a Jack in the Box, They haven't started  building yet, but I had a letter addressed to them today at that location

----------


## Thunder

Jack in the Box will be on 29th and Air Depot.  Right in between the gas station at the corner and the Santa Fe Cattle restaurant.

----------


## Watson410

> Jack in the Box will be on 29th and Air Depot.  Right in between the gas station at the corner and the Santa Fe Cattle restaurant.





> It's for sure a Jack in the Box, They haven't started  building yet, but I had a letter addressed to them today at that location





> dont know if they are still planning on the jack in the box but they are clearing out that land right behind the circle k





> Looks like they broke ground today! It's behind the Shell/Circle K on the corner of Air Depot and SE 29th. I ate at Jack in the Box last weekend in Dallas, and i'm not sure I'm a fan... I mean don't get me wrong it's alright, but nothing special. I'm just excited we're getting other places that people from other states know and love (i.e. someone from TX moves to OKC and LOVES Jack in the Box, until now there wasn't ANY!) Another example, someone moves from OKC to Colorado and LOOOOVES Braums.... well.. there isn't one! lol... Anyways, I'm glad to see they're moving dirt!


LOL.... OK PEOPLE!! We have confirmed it numberous times, we get it!  :Beaten Fish:

----------


## bombermwc

There is a sign up  now on that plot.

I'm waiting to see what happens when West Side is sold. That's going to be a rather large chunk of land and I gurauntee that west side will be dozed. It's not much good for anything other than office space or something like that...maybe doctor's offices or something....but as old as the building is, it's probably not even worth renovating...plus what are you gonna do with an old cafeteria and a gym that was converted into an orchestra rehearsal hall?

----------


## z28james

In and Out in my opinion would murder any other fast food cheeseburger around here, that are like crack.

Jack in the box is ok, I would rather have a whataburger, but then again I would rather have a Jack than BK.

----------


## Zatso?

Jack-in-the-Box is the first restaurant chain I recall that had a massive e. coli outbreak that actually killed customers. Seems like that was in CA back in the 80s, maybe. Can't recall that ever happening to McD's, BK, Sonic, etc.

----------


## iambecoming

> I don't think that business was good the last time that Whataburger was in town about 10 years ago.  (It was over on Lindsey where the McAlister's Deli  is now.)


It was much much longer ago than 10 years.

----------


## metro

confirming the S. MacArthur store. OKCBiz commercial real estate transactions show the land was purchased for $887,500.

----------


## cedbled

> The Tulsa World article about Jack in the Box this morning has corporate officials saying the Norman location will open May 10.


So, who's enjoying the tacos today?

----------


## soonermike

Went to the soft opening last Wednesday evening. The food was great (especially the tacos and eggrolls!) and the staff was super nice even though it was crazy inside.

----------


## kevinpate

My youngest went to a preview lunch the other day (I think it was either Wed or Thurs that was Norman Juniors day)  He was rather happy with his meal.

I haven't gone across town today so don't know how crowded it is or isn't.

----------


## rcjunkie

Drove by the just opened Norman location yesterday evening around 5, the place was packed. They had 3--4 policemen directing traffic in and out of the parking lot and stopping customers from parking in adjacent parking lots (Strip Center, Walmart, Murphy's Gas)) and walking over.

----------


## oneforone

I love Jack in The Box. I do not love it enough to stand in long lines for it. I will give it a few weeks. When the new wears off in a couple/few weeks, I will stop by and get a bite to eat.

----------


## blangtang

never been, whats the 'thing to try' for a newbie?

----------


## bbhill

Went to Jack in the Box yesterday at about 6:30. Wait inside for food was about 30 minutes. I got one of their sirloin cheeseburgers which tasted almost identical to McDonald's new angus burgers. Fries were average. They had a really nice self serve kiosk inside that was pretty neat. It seemed like everyone else was ordering tacos. While waiting I saw several orders of 40+ tacos come out. . . Not sure why you would come to Jack in the Box for tacos instead of taco bell. Overall the experience was definitely better than McD or BK.

----------


## SkyWestOKC

Because their tacos are actually good. Taco bell sucks, it really does. I'd take a JIB taco over Bell any day of the week, twice on Friday. I go to JIB pretty much just for the tacos too.

----------


## rcjunkie

I stopped in for lunch today around 11:30, drive through was very busy and 12 ahead of me inside. I have never tried the tacos that everyone brags about so I thought I would give them a try, they were without a doubt the worst I have ever had (middle was soggy and greasy and the edge of the shells as hard as a rock. I will go back, but I'm sticking to the burgers.

----------


## SkyWestOKC

Yeah that's the point. It's deep fried.

----------


## rcjunkie

> Yeah that's the point. It's deep fried.


True, and when you deep fry an already bad product, the outcome can be quite scary. The wrapper would have been tastier, and probably more nutritious.

----------


## mrokc777

Wow, a jack in the box here in norman. Is there any opening in the okc area. Its one of my favorites!!!![IMG]happyface[/IMG]

----------


## t3h_wookiee

> Wow, a jack in the box here in norman. Is there any opening in the okc area. Its one of my favorites!!!![IMG]happyface[/IMG]


I'm not sure about farther north, but there's one that's close to down on 19th street in Moore, in front of the Home Depot just west of I-35.  :Smile:

----------


## kevinpate

> Wow, a jack in the box here in norman. Is there any opening in the okc area. Its one of my favorites!!!![IMG]happyface[/IMG]


You can smile even bigger, unless their plans have changed.  There is supposed to be another JiB planned for the NW 24th and W Robinson area.  Don't recall the time frame, just the general area.

----------


## metro

> Wow, a jack in the box here in norman. Is there any opening in the okc area. Its one of my favorites!!!![IMG]happyface[/IMG]


yes, check the main jack in the box thread, not the one in the norman section. I know of one on I-40 and Meridian I belive and one on Memorial and May and a few others I believe.

----------


## oneforone

> yes, check the main jack in the box thread, not the one in the norman section. I know of one on I-40 and Meridian I belive and one on Memorial and May and a few others I believe.


It's actually I-40 and Macarthur. There is also one opening between Shell and Santa Fe Cattle Company at 29th and Air Depot.

----------


## mrokc777

Thank you very much, I just hadnt had time to do the research myself. Thanks to all of you. Keep me posted on the one in moore.

----------


## Lindsay Architect

They should hire their own security or parking attendants, the Norman Police have been there all week, anytime of day I've driven by, it seems like a waste of their time, what other business have gotten their own tax-payer funded security detail?

----------


## ljbab728

> They should hire their own security or parking attendants, the Norman Police have been there all week, anytime of day I've driven by, it seems like a waste of their time, what other business have gotten their own tax-payer funded security detail?


I'm not familiar personally with this situation but is it possible that the police officers had been hired by the restaurant?  It's not unusual for a business to hire off duty officers for security.  Also, if the city thinks it may cause some kind of safety problems they are justified in placing police there during those times.

----------


## kevinpate

> They should hire their own security or parking attendants, the Norman Police have been there all week, anytime of day I've driven by, it seems like a waste of their time, what other business have gotten their own tax-payer funded security detail?


Heck of an assumption.  Anything to  indicate it's more than that?

----------


## rcjunkie

While there for lunch earlier this week, I spoke with the officer working the parking lot, he informed me that all officers working the parking lot were off-duty and hired by Jack-In-The Box. They did have two officers on Grand Opening day directing traffic in and out of this location that were on duty, but this is not out of the norm.

----------


## possumfritter

rcjunkie...Back in the 60's you could get 10 Jack Tacos for a dollar and they were a huge hit among the beach crowds of Southern California...maybe it's an acquired taste. I haven't had one in decades, but I can't imagine them tasting as good as they did back then.

----------


## Superhyper

It's the same situation you'll see with most banks. They hire an off-duty officer to work security for them, the thinking being that people will take a police officer more seriously than a rent-a-cop. Its very, very common.




> They should hire their own security or parking attendants, the Norman Police have been there all week, anytime of day I've driven by, it seems like a waste of their time, what other business have gotten their own tax-payer funded security detail?

----------


## kawititnow

Does anyone know when the Jack In The Box in Moore is going to open? I have a bet with a friend that it'll open up by June 15.

----------


## kevinpate

Not if they follow the pattern of the east side Norman location.  It stalled out for several weeks, but the townfolk seem to have forgiven the delay.  They pack the place.

Detesting crowds, I've not popped in yet.  Son likes it.

----------


## soonermike

When we went to the soft opening of the one in Norman, the manager said the Moore location is set to open on July 26th. Maybe you can get out of that bet...

----------


## kawititnow

Wow... July 26th. That's surprising... I figured as quick as the Chicken Express opened and with the progress they've made so far at the JITB that it wouldn't be much longer. Guess I was wrong.

It wasn't a big bet, just loser buys lunch.

----------


## Jesseda

there was people working inside last night at jack in the box in moore, everything looks like it is set up to open, they already had the job hire thing for it.. i was predicting maybe  next week

----------


## rcjunkie

The Norman store had their "Open Soonish" sign up for 2 months before it finally opened.

----------


## bmrsnrou

Not trying to be a party pooper, but why the excitement over jitb? Personally, I think the food is terrible, and I know I'm not alone. I wish we could get something good like In n Out, then I'd be excited.

----------


## andimthomas

Well I'm sure there's just as many people that like it as people that don't.

----------


## mikesimpsons82

> Not trying to be a party pooper, but why the excitement over jitb? Personally, I think the food is terrible, and I know I'm not alone. I wish we could get something good like In n Out, then I'd be excited.


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Jesseda

in-n-out burger is planning some store in dallas but they said after the dallas stores there is no future plans for new stores in our area , so if you want yu in-n-out fix you can get it in dallas soon

----------


## airplane777

Yes, the Norman Location is open. I just went there for lunch.. It was great

----------


## kevinpate

> Yes, the Norman Location is open. I just went there for lunch.. It was great


Rocking along about 3 weeks worth now.  School now out this week down in Norman doesn't seem to harm it a bit.

----------


## bluedogok

> confirming the S. MacArthur store. OKCBiz commercial real estate transactions show the land was purchased for $887,500.


They have the signage up on that location now, looks pretty close to being completed from what I saw this past weekend.

----------


## ChowRunner

I didn't see this mentioned anywhere so here goes... 

On Macarthur just north of I-40.  In front of the Golden Corral.  

It looks like they are pretty far along with the construction. 

I found this article from back in the fall... Looks like there are 3 others planned as well. 
Jack in the Box headed to Oklahoma | Journal Record, The (Oklahoma City) | Find Articles at BNET

----------


## Watson410

Norman, Moore and Midwest City

----------


## SOONER8693

I'm confused on this JIB thing. I've eatean a time or two at JIB in Texas. Really, when I couldn't find anything else quickly. It was OK, but nothing more. I've read and heard on here and elsewhere, that people look forward to the new JIB in Moore almost like the second coming of Christ. What gives? What am I missing?

----------


## metro

> I didn't see this mentioned anywhere so here goes... 
> 
> On Macarthur just north of I-40.  In front of the Golden Corral.  
> 
> It looks like they are pretty far along with the construction. 
> 
> I found this article from back in the fall... Looks like there are 3 others planned as well. 
> Jack in the Box headed to Oklahoma | Journal Record, The (Oklahoma City) | Find Articles at BNET


Actually there is several threads on the topic going back to 2007 up to recent. Here are the main ones.

http://www.okctalk.com/food-restaura...-jack-box.html

http://www.okctalk.com/norman/20136-jack-box.html

----------


## workman45

> I'm confused on this JIB thing. I've eatean a time or two at JIB in Texas. Really, when I couldn't find anything else quickly. It was OK, but nothing more. I've read and heard on here and elsewhere, that people look forward to the new JIB in Moore almost like the second coming of Christ. What gives? What am I missing?


Nothing! You just told it the way it is.

----------


## fuzzytoad

> I'm confused on this JIB thing. I've eatean a time or two at JIB in Texas. Really, when I couldn't find anything else quickly. It was OK, but nothing more. I've read and heard on here and elsewhere, that people look forward to the new JIB in Moore almost like the second coming of Christ. What gives? What am I missing?


Grease-soaked tacos  & a Sourdough Jack at 3am...

----------


## easternobserver

Went to the Norman location last week.  Um...guess I just plain dont like it.

----------


## onthestrip

People are wanting because they dont have it often and its new.  I imagine after a couple months all the talk of JIB will subside and it'll be just another fast food joint.

----------


## ljbab728

> People are wanting because they dont have it often and its new.  I imagine after a couple months all the talk of JIB will subside and it'll be just another fast food joint.


Exactly.  People in California were excited when Sonic began to infiltrate there.  Familiarity breed comtempt or, at least, disinterest.

----------


## bradzilla

anyone know when the midwest city location will open?

----------


## usmbubba

> anyone know when the midwest city location will open?


They were paving the lot yesterday

----------


## kbsooner

wth?  Are they dry aging the beef in there?  I've never seen a completed place sit so long before opening...

----------


## Jesseda

I know, i keep wondering whats the deal. I hope they open soon, i want one a jack in the box taco

----------


## kawititnow

This is crazy I drove by there last weekend and they had lights, tables and chairs, etc., etc. How can they not be open by now?!?

----------


## kevinpate

> This is crazy I drove by there last weekend and they had lights, tables and chairs, etc., etc. How can they not be open by now?!?


Possibly awaiting their occupancy permit, or still need to pass other required inspections first. 

Possibly not have a crew trained up as yet.

Half a dozen other reasons or more are also possible.  It's a burger haus.  they'll get there, eventually.  The one in Norman did.  The 2nd one for Norman either hasn't even broken ground yet, or I've overlooked it completely.  Either is possible.

----------


## usmbubba

I saw them putting up the signage today, shouldn't be much longer

----------


## oneforone

My guestimate would be sometime in the next 30 days. I noticed the inside of the building is full of large boxes when I drove by tonight.

----------


## Watson410

Anyone have any news about an opening date?!? Looks very close... Is the one in Moore even opened yet? Every time I drive by there it looks abandoned.

----------


## zcamaro70

Opening July 26th

----------


## cdbthunder

> Opening July 26th


Where did you get that info ?

----------


## zcamaro70

I saw 30 or so people standing outside today in Jack uniforms and asked.

----------


## cdbthunder

> I saw 30 or so people standing outside today in Jack uniforms and asked.


 Ok thanks for the update, my wife and I went to the one in Norman yesterday. It was the first time I ate at Jack in the Box since high school when there used to be a location at SW 59 & Penn. They do have the best burgers around IMO.

----------


## zcamaro70

I was also told at that same time Jack in the Box will be "testing" starting Wednesday up to opening.  It is closed to the public but they are going to start cooking and serving selected guests to work the problems out.

----------


## MrBigglesworth

Any word on the on on I40 an MacAurther?

----------


## cdbthunder

> I was also told at that same time Jack in the Box will be "testing" starting Wednesday up to opening.  It is closed to the public but they are going to start cooking and serving selected guests to work the problems out.


Wonder how you get on that guest list ?  :Smile:

----------


## ndmoore

> Any word on the on on I40 an MacAurther?


Should've opened this past Friday, July 16th!  That is what one of my coworkers told me.

----------


## chrisok

> Wonder how you get on that guest list ?


Join their "Secret Society of Cool People". It's on their website. I got an invite to the Norman soft opening.

----------


## cdbthunder

> Join their "Secret Society of Cool People". It's on their website. I got an invite to the Norman soft opening.


I joined yesterday and got an email from them but not an invite yet.

----------


## cdbthunder

> I joined yesterday and got an email from them but not an invite yet.


Got the invite after joining " The Society " but tried to RSVP and now they say I am not a member. WTFudge ?

----------


## MsDarkstar

I got my invite & my RSVP went thru just fine.  Couldn't RSVP from my iPhone though, had to do it from a regular computer.  Trying to RSVP on the phone took me to the society sign up page again.

----------


## soonermike

My experience was the same. I couldn't RSVP from my phone, but it went right through from my pc. Looks like we're eating at JIB Friday night  :Smile:

----------


## ndmoore

Woohoo...I'll be there!

I actually had trouble signing up...I got the email and then when I tried to RSVP it said they didn't have my email address in their system.  So I emailed them back and then about 10 minutes later I got a confirmation email.  So I am in!

----------


## cdbthunder

> Woohoo...I'll be there!
> 
> I actually had trouble signing up...I got the email and then when I tried to RSVP it said they didn't have my email address in their system.  So I emailed them back and then about 10 minutes later I got a confirmation email.  So I am in!


 Same thing happened to me and then I finally got the confirmation, woo-hoo ! See you guys Friday.

----------


## toxiew

cant wait

----------


## toxiew

> Santa Fe? That is about five miles west of Air Depot and in a very blighted area on the edge of Capitol Hill.





> Since there is an intersection called SE 29 and Santa Fe, you should have been specific and said "Santa Fe Cattle Company."


natzi

----------


## Diesel54

Is the soft open free by any chance?

----------


## soonermike

If it's like the one in Norman, all of the food is free during the pre-opening events, but if you didn't get the invite and RSVP they'll give you a coupon and invite you to came back next week. I know the Friday night event is full (limited to the first 100 to RSVP) but there might be others.

----------


## cdbthunder

> When we went to the soft opening of the one in Norman, the manager said the Moore location is set to open on July 26th. Maybe you can get out of that bet...


Did you get a VIP card at the soft opening in Norman, and if so what does the card entitle you to.

----------


## ndmoore

> Did you get a VIP card at the soft opening in Norman, and if so what does the card entitle you to.


It entitles you to 10% off all your purchases until the end of October 2010 I believe.

----------


## andimthomas

It was completely insane today. The store looked a little small. Probably because it was packed....

----------


## SOONER8693

I was by there on 19th st. about an hour ago, and, Moore police were directing traffic because it was backed up in the drive thru, spilling over into the Home Depot lot. Who'd a thunk it.

----------


## kevinpate

> I was by there on 19th st. about an hour ago, and, Moore police were directing traffic because it was backed up in the drive thru, spilling over into the Home Depot lot. Who'd a thunk it.


Norman was like that for a spell after opening as well.  It tapers off.  
My son has a new fav in town in JitB.  Me, I haven't been by as yet.  No real reason, just haven't.

----------


## Easy180

Decent dropoff as it wasn't very crazy when I drove by 30 minutes ago

Had chicken express instead...Couldn't pass up da corn nuggets

----------


## SkyWestOKC

I got my order around 930pm last night after a 15 minute wait. Not incredibly bad. I am so glad to have this open!

----------


## kawititnow

yeah I went through the drive-thru yesterday around 5 or so and it was only about a 20 minute wait. So not too bad considering...

----------


## MrBigglesworth

I see on the site they are not 24 hours.  When do they close?  I called and got a fax machine.

----------


## SkyWestOKC

I might be stopping by for Round 2 tonight. MrBigglesworth, I'll find out if I do.

----------


## kevinpate

> yeah I went through the drive-thru yesterday around 5 or so and it was only about a 20 minute wait. So not too bad considering...


To each their own desires.  For myself, I don't care enough for any company's fast food offerings to sit in a drive through lane for 20 minutes.

----------


## fuzzytoad

> To each their own desires.  For myself, I don't care enough for any company's fast food offerings to sit in a drive through lane for 20 minutes.


cool story bro

----------


## MrBigglesworth

Looks like they close 2am every day.

----------


## OKC@heart

I will admit that it has been a fair while since I lived in my home town, but it surprises me that jack in the box is pulling that kind of demand! I guess every one likes them it just seems like one of the regular cast in Texas, it would be like camping out in front of Burger King or McDonalds...kinda seems crazy!  I am all for additional choices and it is good for competition, so for that reason I am happy they are having success but at the end of the day it is still greasy burgers and fries.

----------


## kevinpate

> cool story bro


Why yes, it was at that.  So glad to help you enjoy your day.  Nighty-night now.

----------


## MrBigglesworth

"end of the day it is still greasy burgers and fries."  And Tacos and eggrolls and breakfast, and churros, and funnel cakes, and shakes, and chicken, and cheese sticks, and and and and.

----------


## SkyWestOKC

I will say one thing, Jack in the Box does not like staying in one place for very long, if you know what I mean...good food though!

----------


## Jesseda

bought the egg rolls today for the first time, they are not bad, but they didnt have sweet and sour sauce, they ran out!!  :Frown:  oh and it only took 3 minutes to line and order to food, only a 3 car line

----------


## metro

> I will admit that it has been a fair while since I lived in my home town, but it surprises me that jack in the box is pulling that kind of demand! I guess every one likes them it just seems like one of the regular cast in Texas, it would be like camping out in front of Burger King or McDonalds...kinda seems crazy!  I am all for additional choices and it is good for competition, so for that reason I am happy they are having success but at the end of the day it is still greasy burgers and fries.


Has nothing to do with what it actually is as much as it is new to the market. Same reason people camp out for Sonic in California. It'd seem weird to us here in Oklahoma. People from all over US camp out at each Chick-Fil-A opening including Tejas http://www.city-data.com/forum/san-a...l-opening.html   And if you don't think people in Tejas will be camped out for In and Out Burger when it opens in Texas soon, you're fooling yourself.

http://sidedish.dmagazine.com/2010/0...d-for-garland/

----------


## andimthomas

What is your favorite menu item at Jack in the Box? I never know what to order when I go. When I go to Texas I order their Steak and Egg Breakfast Burrito but when I had one at the Moore location it tasted very bland. Weird.

----------


## SkyWestOKC

Tacos! Decent burgers too.

----------


## flintysooner

I like those little tacos, too, and I liked the Chicken Terriyaki bowl.  Someone else let me try the fries and they were pretty good.

I really liked ordering from that kiosk.  That worked great for me.

----------


## Jesseda

eggrolls, curly fries and the tacos dip the eggrolls in terriyaki sauce..mmm good

----------


## AAC2005

The burgers were so-so when I visited (Carl Jr's across the street are a little better IMHO)...might have to try the tacos next time.

----------


## PHXguyinOKC

heard opening is 27 September

----------


## Watson410

DAMN!!! I've never seen a chain restaurant so bad about opening it's door... It appears to be ready to open NOW, You mean to tell me it's going to be another month and a half?!?!?! The Moore J-N-B took FOREVER to open once it was complete.

----------


## bombermwc

The first time i went to Qdoba, i thought it was nasty. But i had the mexican gumbo last time i went....that's some yummy stuff folks.

----------


## Thunder

> DAMN!!! I've never seen a chain restaurant so bad about opening it's door... It appears to be ready to open NOW, You mean to tell me it's going to be another month and a half?!?!?! The Moore J-N-B took FOREVER to open once it was complete.


Maybe they are having a hard time with hiring staff?  They probably are doing extreme background checks and investigative reports on each person submitted for hire.

----------


## SkyWestOKC

I doubt that, Thunder. I bet they do it that way to create anticipation. Notice how they only say Opening Soonish. Same reason concerts never start on time. To get the fans anticipated and pumped.

----------


## AAC2005

> Notice how they only say Opening Soonish. Same reason concerts never start on time. To get the fans anticipated and pumped.


Same situation at the Moore location. I thought it would been better if they had modified the banner to say "Opening Sooner"...good way to bring the Crimson and Cream crowd in...

----------


## bombermwc

Extreme Background Checks...for fast food...bwahahaha lmfao. I don't think it really requires much to ask if you want cheese on that.

----------


## oneforone

It could be a number of reasons why they take so long to open. It could be contractor issues, legal issues or they may just allow so many days to pass before opening a new locations in a new market. I know some franchises do this to allow each franchisee time to get their location off the ground and running.

----------


## SoonerQueen

We finally ate at Jack in the Box tonight. It had been forever since I had eaten there. It was totally delicious and I will for sure be going back.

----------


## usmbubba

Jack in the Box is open FWIW

----------


## moonwolfie

i am glad the box is back...late night munchies...

----------


## Okiezmom

I tried it for the first time this morning.  I ordered a sausage biscuit and it was so bad the grease leaked through the bag.  I couldn't finish it.  I'll try them at a time other than breakfast because I've heard the burgers and curly fries are the best.  Hopefully, this was just a bad morning and they are still working out the kinks.

----------


## bombermwc

I avoid the place like I avoid Carl's Jr....like a plague.

----------


## jdbells

Does anyone have confirmation of a Jack in the Box being put in on Danforth somewhere?  Heard the rumor today.  If so, that would be awesome!

----------


## hipsterdoofus

Looks to be true - check out the meeting minutes here - looks to be at Danforth & Santa Fe:

http://www.shopedmondok.com/docs/pla...010_agenda.pdf

----------


## jbkrems

Wow... Finally !!!

----------


## OKC4me

Cool. I like em.

----------


## calitook

Because Oklahoma need another fast food place?!

----------


## jmarkross

Do they still make the *Bonus Jack, Moby Jack* and the *Ultimate Cheeseburger?*

----------


## calitook

> Because Oklahoma need another fast food place?!


Oy. NEEDS another fast food place..

----------


## kevinpate

> Do they still make the *Bonus Jack, Moby Jack* and the *Ultimate Cheeseburger?*


No clue on the first two, but the resident fan on JitB says yes on the latter one

----------


## Double Edge

The one at I-40 and MacArthur is packed every time I go past there. Never been, what am I missing?

----------


## jmarkross

> The one at I-40 and MacArthur is packed every time I go past there. Never been, what am I missing?


The Tacos...*a hybrid method of making them...a unique texture and taste*...the polar opposite of the Taco Bell dry, shattering taco-like offering, *appeals to men far more than women*...in fact...*JITB learnt many years ago that fast food is a 'guy' thing and they know just what they are doing.*

----------


## hipsterdoofus

> Because Oklahoma need another fast food place?!


Because apparently the market dictated that they could build here... 

Don't eat there if you don't want to...

----------


## old okie

Went to Jack in the Box for the first time today.  To say we thought the food was awful is an understatement!  We won't go back.  For better fast tacos located near us, we'll go to Taco Bell; for fresh burgers and fries, we'll go to the Sonic at SW 89th & May; for the sandwich I had [a club turkey melt with some absolutely horrid dressing on it--that wasn't listed on the ingredients list!!], I'll try a regular sandwich shop.  What a complete disappointment.

----------


## rcjunkie

> Went to Jack in the Box for the first time today.  To say we thought the food was awful is an understatement!  We won't go back.  For better fast tacos located near us, we'll go to Taco Bell; for fresh burgers and fries, we'll go to the Sonic at SW 89th & May; for the sandwich I had [a club turkey melt with some absolutely horrid dressing on it--that wasn't listed on the ingredients list!!], I'll try a regular sandwich shop.  What a complete disappointment.


To each his own, but who goes to a hamburger joint for tacos and and a turkey club sandwich.

----------


## jmarkross

> To each his own, but who goes to a hamburger joint for tacos and and a turkey club sandwich.


*Apparently...millions and millions of people...*

----------


## jmarkross

> I like those little tacos, too, and I liked the Chicken Terriyaki bowl.  Someone else let me try the fries and they were pretty good.
> 
> I really liked ordering from that kiosk.  That worked great for me.


I miss the olden days with JITB *when you got to place your order directly to the clown's head!*

----------


## jmarkross

> Tacos! Decent burgers too.


Jack Rocks!

----------


## jmarkross

> Has nothing to do with what it actually is as much as it is new to the market. Same reason people camp out for Sonic in California. It'd seem weird to us here in Oklahoma. People from all over US camp out at each Chick-Fil-A opening including Tejas http://www.city-data.com/forum/san-a...l-opening.html   And if you don't think people in Tejas will be camped out for In and Out Burger when it opens in Texas soon, you're fooling yourself.
> 
> http://sidedish.dmagazine.com/2010/0...d-for-garland/


*In-and-Out Burger*..._is worth the drive to Texas!_

----------


## Jesseda

In-and-out burger in the holy grail of burgers.

----------


## Thunder

We have a huge coupon sheet for the place.  Mom went up there first time yesterday and brought home some tasty sandwiches (one free) and a box of chicken strips.  Only complaint was that there was no gravy in the box of chicken strips.  I dunno.  Either a forgotten mistake or the way it is.  Seem like a nice restaurant.  I will stop by for my first time at the place soon.

----------


## kbsooner

Looks like all the burger joints are still alive and kicking and added a Five Guys...  This is truly America's fast food corner!

----------


## Lauri101

Ugh - finally went and that will be the last time.  I walked in the door to see at least 7 workers in food prep area and no one at counter.  Stood next to another couple, waiting for someone to notice, but nothing.  Finally, a third person walked in and went to the "kiosk" and placed his order.  I watched him and followed suit.  (never could figure out how to order a plain, single-patty burger)
After a full seven minutes, finally got food.  Workers were dancing, laughing, cutting up and doing everything but taking care of business.
Naw, baby, naw - Carls has even got them beat!

----------


## venture

Started to notice the Norman store is becoming the same way. Should be an easy fix for managers to make. At the end of the day though, whenever I go to the Norman store all the employees seem to be very upbeat and enjoying their job. Can't say that very often about fast food places.

----------


## Lauri101

> Started to notice the Norman store is becoming the same way. Should be an easy fix for managers to make. At the end of the day though, whenever I go to the Norman store all the employees seem to be very upbeat and enjoying their job. Can't say that very often about fast food places.


I sent in a complaint to online contact point, with dates, location and time.  Enjoying your job is great, as long as the customers paying money for your product are getting the service they deserve.

  I am uber-employee -friendly and will tolerate a lot, but being ignored is not acceptable.  (Same thing happened at Logan's 2 years ago and I haven't been back to MWC location since.)

----------


## bombermwc

Counter presense does seem to be a problem there. Every time i have gone, i've used the kiosk, but you still have to get your drink cup. For some reason they don't use a "cashier" and the duty seems to float or something. Or else the person that's on duty just really sucks at it.

I've never had a long wait though....normal fast food wait....comparable to Burger King. 

I'd never say Jack is the best place to eat, but the variety is so large that you don't really ever have to eat the same thing twice. I was on a kick when it first opened, but really haven't been back in like 6 months.

----------


## jmarkross

Jack-In-The-Box is primarily a drive-through eatery *designed and offered to male buyers.* Always has been, it is the model that has made them successful. Their hours are not the usual family-friendly choices...and why not?_ Diversity is the dream of us all..._

----------


## Lauri101

> I sent in a complaint to online contact point, with dates, location and time.  Enjoying your job is great, as long as the customers paying money for your product are getting the service they deserve.


Interesting - I received two coupons - each for a free item of my choice - in response to my complaint.  They arrived only 5 days after my complaint, with a cover letter that was obviously mass-produced.  They must get that a lot!  I'll give them to my neighbor - she has teenage boys who will likely enjoy them.

----------


## SkyWestOKC

> Jack in the Box Eastern Division LP from Rishi Investment LLC, 7100 S May Ave., $620,000
> Read more: http://newsok.com/land-sales/article...#ixzz1WI8gZykX


According to the DOK, JITB has purchased an outparcel on the NE corner of I-240 and May. Unless Jack in the Box Eastern Division LP is not JITB (highly unlikely). 

This is technically in the urban core by about 150 feet, so not sure whether to post in the Suburban Development section or the Urban Core. Pete or mmm, please move as necessary.

----------


## jn1780

Cool, it will be nice to see some new construction in this area.

----------


## Architect2010

It's funny how Penn/240 and May/240 are world's apart. This one will probably capitalize on all the college kids, and the suburbanites just a drive south down the street.

----------


## MrZ

The guy has stood on that corner and panhandled every day for the last year will probably be happy to have somewhere new to eat. The people that park their used cars for sale there on the weekend won't be too happy. A bit of a run down corner, will be nice to see something new there. I noticed the other day the old gas station on that corner had been opened up and some stuff removed. Getting ready to tear it down I guess.

----------


## SoonerDave

Anything's better than that blighted, abandoned gas station carcass that's been there forever. 

Makes me wonder if something else is planned for that old, abandoned Albertson's location at the same corner.

----------


## Skyline

That old Albertson's would make a great location for a Fiesta Mart/ Grocery based out of TX.

----------


## Just the facts

> That old Albertson's would make a great location for a Fiesta Mart/ Grocery based out of TX.


They don't rely on wine sales do they?

----------


## Firefly831

Jack in The Box there will make for a very happy Mr and Mini FireFly. They love them!

----------


## megax11

ABOUT TIME! That's less than a mile away from my house. Now if someone were smart, they would buy the empty Homeland building next to it, doze it, and build a small plaza to fill up.

Maybe that would spur the lazy good for nothing that owns the Almonte plaza to renovate that plaza and try and fill it up with new retail.

I mean heaven forbid southside OKC rises up.

----------


## oneforone

If only somebody would buy up all the apartment complexes littered along 240.

----------


## MrZ

Drove by today and they were about halfway done tearing down the old gas station. Probably 100% down by now. Moving right along!

----------


## megax11

I seriously think now would be a good time for the Homeland property owners to sell that huge chunk of land behin Jack in the Box. Someone who was smart would take the new corner development, and capitalize on it, by making a L-shaped plaza or something. Maybe then a place like Gamestop can have a southside location that isn't in Crossroads Mall (I wonder why they keep staying put there). Either that or put in different retail, which will help property values around the area.

Plus that empty parking lot and Homeland building is a huge eyesore and a waste of space.

----------


## MDot

I would really like to see them do something with that Homeland. That is an ugly eyesore that stands out more cause it's so visible from I-240.

----------


## skyrick

> If only somebody would buy up all the apartment complexes littered along 240.


Aren't those all Section 8 housing? I thought they were when I lived on southside from 1975-84.

----------


## oneforone

> I seriously think now would be a good time for the Homeland property owners to sell that huge chunk of land behin Jack in the Box. Someone who was smart would take the new corner development, and capitalize on it, by making a L-shaped plaza or something. Maybe then a place like Gamestop can have a southside location that isn't in Crossroads Mall (I wonder why they keep staying put there). Either that or put in different retail, which will help property values around the area.
> 
> Plus that empty parking lot and Homeland building is a huge eyesore and a waste of space.


 GameStop will hold out to the bitter end. They stayed in Heritage Park until  shortly before the owner announced he would be closing the mall.

----------


## megax11

Well, Gamestop will definately hold out now, seeing as the mall is being fixed up and more traffic should come in.

----------


## inquisitive_mind

A Fiesta Mart would definitely do well in that area. Being from Houston, that was never my number one choice as a place to shop, but they have reasonable prices and a great selection.

----------


## Firefly831

My father in law said there was some sort of thrift store or something in the homeland building now. I havent been that way in a few days...anyone know anything?

----------


## Thunder

Hmm, I drive thru the area a lot and haven't noticed anything talked about in here.   Next time, I'll take a closer look.  Never once did I encounter a closed gas station.

----------


## Tydude

if you are in the area that is a sign says all positions hired Jack in the box

----------


## Architect2010

Saw that. I tried looking for a thrift store in the old Homeland store, and there are signs saying 'We Open Today' or something to that effect. But there is no sign, and it didn't look like anything was in the building. Granted this was 7 in the morning.

----------


## Jesseda

> Hmm, I drive thru the area a lot and haven't noticed anything talked about in here.   Next time, I'll take a closer look.  Never once did I encounter a closed gas station.


thunder my wife grew up in that are, she lived off 71st and miller house backed up to the interstate.. the gas station was closed for some years, i am glad they are removing the old and adding new things to that area.

----------


## MDot

> thunder my wife grew up in that are, she lived off 71st and miller house backed up to the interstate.. the gas station was closed for some years, i am glad they are removing the old and adding new things to that area.


I am too. That area has OCCC on the other side of I-240 and some really nice neighborhoods a few blocks South so why not make things look nice?

----------


## Thunder

> I am too. That area has OCCC on the other side of I-240 and some really nice neighborhoods a few blocks South so why not make things look nice?


Don't forget the new Oklahoma #1 Crest Market.  :LolLolLolLol:

----------


## MDot

> Don't forget the new Oklahoma #1 Crest Market.


Yeah, the new Crest as well. I've only went there once but it's pretty nice.

----------


## rcjunkie

> Hmm, I drive thru the area a lot and haven't noticed anything talked about in here.   Next time, I'll take a closer look.  Never once did I encounter a closed gas station.


The gas station mentioned has been closed for at least 9--10 years, it was on the NE corner of I-240 & May.

----------


## Pete

A new Jack in the Box is planned for Warr Acres.

Will be on the vacant lot directly east of Scooter's.

----------

